# Történelem



## bátran77 (2010 November 20)

*Magyar történelem*
*Minden feltöltést örömmel veszünk ami a magyar történelemhez kapcsolódik. *


----------



## hadg (2010 December 13)

*Szántai Lajos: Európa közepéből Európába?*

Szántai Lajos magyarságkutató szerint bizonyos fokú idiotizmusra utal, hogy egyes politikusaink az Európa közepén fekvő hazánkat Európához kívánják felzárkóztatni.

A geopolitikai értelemben is a kontinens közepén elhelyezkedő Kárpát-medence ásványianyag- és ivóvízkészletével, energiahordozóival, földje termékenységével önellátó lehetne, sőt még a megcsonkított ország is kihasználhatná azon adottságokat, amelyek gazdasági függetlensége alapjául szolgálhatnának.

A neves történész szerint a Kárpát-medence szétdarabolását fenntartó földrajzi-gazdasági-politikai-szellemi egységét részeiben látni akaró, vagyis a magyarság felszámolását is napirenden tartó erők egyet elfelejtenek: hazánk már egy uniót túlélt, és minden valószínűség szerint azt a mostanit, amelyhez jövő évben csatlakozunk, is túl fogja élni. Szántai Lajos nehezményezi, hogy az unióban gondolkodók, a csatlakozást kiszolgálók mondandójuk alátámasztására Szent István királyunkat idézik úgy, hogy a történelmi valóságtól elrugaszkodva, aktuálpolitikai kérdések alátámasztására használják fel tevékenységét, cselekedeteit. Hamis képet alakítanak ki a nagy királyról.

- Az 1990-es álszent és alapjaiban kritizálható fordulatnak egy pozitív utóhatása van. Erre az időszakra datálható, hogy látványosan megnőtt azok száma, akik végre a valós magyar történelmet szeretnék megismerni, és elvetik a negyven éven keresztül sulykolt negyedigazságokat, ferdítéseket és a történelemhamisításokat. Vannak akik meglepődnek azon, mekkora érdeklődés övezi az újfajta történelemszemléletű előadásokat, hogy az ebben a témakörben mozgó szaktekintélyek könyveit, dolgozatait, jegyzeteit pillanatok alatt elkapkodják.

- Ez egy hullámzó jelenség. Évtizedekkel ezelőtt is voltak látványos, szinte megújulásnak tekinthető jelenségek, de mielőtt kinyíltak volna, visszazáródtak. A mai megfigyelhető megújulás egy hatalmas folyamat éppen soron következő állomása. Egy nemzet életében mindig vannak látványos kinyílások és visszahúzódások, és most elérkezett az idő. A Kárpát-medence magyarságának helyzetéből adódóan törvényszerű egyfelől a nemzet megújulása, útmutatása a következő generációnak. Másrészt a magyarság ennyire elhagyatott állapotában, mint amilyenben most van ez idáig még nem volt. Voltak a nemzet életében drámai pillanatok, de megtanulhattuk: a nemzetet magára hagyták, és mégis megmaradt.

- Ha visszagondolok a kommunista érában folytatott tanulmányaimra, s magam elé képzelem mondjuk a gimnáziumi tankönyveket azért első igazi tragédiának ők a tatárjárást jelölték meg.

- Igen ám, de a tatárjárás nem azért volt megrázó esemény, mert a Batu kán vezette haderő áttörte a Kárpátok védvonalát, hanem azért, mert ekkor derült ki először egy azóta is érvényben lévő igazság: ha a magyar népet valami külső támadás éri, akkor az európai országok nem segítenek. IV. Béla királyunk írta a római pápának: Európa egyetlen keresztény országától sem kaptunk segítséget, csak szavakat, szavakat, szavakat. A nagy király gondolatai történelmünk során nagyon sokszor visszhangoztak. A mohácsi vész idején is egyedül maradt hazánk. II. Lajos diplomáciai levelezéséből megtudhatjuk, hogy szavakon kívül ő sem kapott támogatást Európa keresztény uralkodóitól. II. Lajos hiába kérte a római pápa közbenjárását, hogy békítse ki a francia és a spanyol uralkodókat, s ne egymást gyilkolják, hanem pártolják az oszmán-török birodalommal élet-halál harcát vívó magyar királyságot, a segédkéz nyújtása természetesen elmaradt.
Hasonló volt a helyzet a II. Rákóczi Ferenc vezette szabadságharcunkban, 1848-49-ben, az I. világháború után, a trianoni békediktátum következményeit pedig nem kell különösebben értelmezni. Teljesen példátlan, hogy Európa szívében feldarabolták a magyar államot, s ami nem sikerült a tatárjárás idején, a mohácsi tragédia következtében, a Habsburg évszázadok alatt, az az I. világháború következtében látszólag beteljesedett.

- A trianoni traumát nem lehet feldolgozni, a békediktátum kitételeit nem lehet örökérvényűnek tekinteni, és van egy mostanság oly divatos jelszó is: elment tatár, elment török, s Trianon sem örök!

- Trianon és annak hatásai csak látszólagos diadal azok számára, akik a Kárpát-medence földrajzi, gazdasági, politikai, szellemi egységét mindenáron fel akarják darabolni, s ezen keresztül a magyarságot fel akarják számolni. Nézzük a jelent. Hazánk már túlélt egy uniót, s a következővel kapcsolatosan még arra sem ügyeltek kitervelői, hogy legalább az unió címszótól megszabaduljanak. Magyarországon évtizedeken keresztül az unió a Szovjetuniót jelentette. Teljesen egyértelmű tehát az a világpolitikai törekvés, amely még arra sem figyel, hogy legalább egy kicsit másképpen fogalmazza meg azon diktatúrákat, amelyeket a világtörténelem valamely időszakában életre hív. Örömmel jelentem: minden jel szerint Magyarország ezt az uniót is túl fogja élni.

- Egy olyan közösséghez csatlakoztatnak bennünket bölcs vezéreink, aminek még alkotmánya sincsen. A jelenlegi nemzetvezetők Szent István királyra és az egy évezredes történelmünkre hivatkoznak, de nem aktivizálódtak akkor, amikor a keresztény Európa megnevezésről szólt a vita az Európa Tanácsban. Múltunk, történelmünk, hagyományaink alapján pedig kutya kötelességünk lett volna lándzsát törni eme megfogalmazás mellett.

- A hivatalos magyar kormányzatok 1945 óta elmulasztották ezt megfogalmazni, és úgy tűnik, 1990-től datálva is. Tudni kell azonban azt is, hogy az ország nem tekinthet el a világpolitikai folyamatoktól. Ami Magyarországon folyamatosan történik, az a világ különböző pontjain is hasonlóképpen jelenik meg. Ettől függetlenül vallom és tudom, hogy Magyarországnak a világtörténelem színpadán nem mellék-, hanem főszerep juthat. Hazánk, földrajzi pontossággal megnevezve a Kárpát-medence, vagy másképpen a Kárpáthaza, Európa kellős közepe.

- Főleg egy, már a letűnt rendszerben is reflektorfényben lévő, a jelenlegi kormányban tevékenykedő politikus szajkózza, hogy be kell mennünk Európába. Csakhogy ott vagyunk, ahogy ön is mondotta, annak kellős közepén.

- Pontosan erről van szó, de ezt nemcsak én, hanem sokan mások is megfogalmazták. Gondolok itt Pap Gáborra, vagy a hasonlóképpen vélekedő jó szándékú magyar értelmiségiekre. Nem nehéz felismerni, ha az ember rátekint a térképre, hogy a Kárpát-medence Európa kellős közepén van. Az a megközelítés pedig, hogy nekünk fel kell zárkóznunk Európához, velejéig hamis, különös idiotizmushoz hasonlítható, mert semmiféle értelme sincsen. Bármelyik oldalról is közelítjük meg ezt a megfogalmazást, teljességében értelmetlen. Könyörögve könyörgöm, valaki mutassa meg azt az Európát, ahova nekünk Európa kellős közepén menetelnünk kell! Ha politikai értéket tulajdonítunk a kifejezésnek, akkor Európa Európa közepén működhet csak igazából. A magyar történelem bizonyos időszakaiban ez egyáltalán nem volt kérdés.

- Az előbb említett urak, vagyis a jelenlegi vezetőink az uniós karámba terelést Szent István királyunk cselekedeteivel próbálják azonosítani, szinte szentistváni léptékben gondolkodnak. Sohasem felejtik el megemlíteni, hogy pontosan ugyanolyan a helyzet, mint a nagy király idejében. Ő felzárkóztatta az országot az európai keresztény országok közösségéhez, s most a jelenlegi magyar kormány hathatós közreműködésével vonulhatunk be Európába. Azért ez így egy kicsit sántít, hogy finoman fogalmazzak.

- Ez egy hamis állítás, és megint csak az idiotizmus kategóriájába tartozik. Merem remélni, hogy Szent István király idején is Európa kellős közepe volt a Kárpát-medence. A nagy király, ha szeretett volna, akkor sem tudott volna felzárkózni Nyugat-Európához, mert amit mi általában Európa nyugati felének tulajdonítunk, akkor még nem létezett. Ugye tudunk a dicsőséges francia királyságról, aminek még a csírája sem létezett. Angol királyság szintén nem volt. Egyszerű példa a mai Angliára vonatkoztatva: ha valaki ma azt mondja Skóciában egy skótnak, hogy ő angol, akkor bizony megnézheti magát, de ugyanez a helyzet Írországban. Német-római császárság, mint Szent István-korabeli nagyhatalom csak papíron létezik. Ez azt jelenti, hogy a Német-római Birodalom Árpád-kori szakaszában egy kezemen meg tudom számolni azokat a császárokat, akik ténylegesen egyesíteni tudták a Német-római Birodalmat. És ehhez még nem is kell minden ujjamat igénybe vennem. Úgy tűnik, a helyzet éppen fordí tott módon jelenik meg. Ha itt van Európa kellős közepe, akkor itt van annak gazdasági központja is. Vagy tudomásul veszi valaki, vagy úgy tesz, mintha nem tudna róla.

- Gazdasági központot említ. Ez azt jelenti, hogy létezik egy ország, amely területének kincseiből az emberek igényeit ki lehet elégíteni, adott esetben más országokat is ki lehet segíteni különböző termékekkel és terményekkel.

- A Kárpát-medencében nincs például olyan ásványi anyag, amelyből behozatalra lenne szükség. Még mindig itt vannak a legnagyobb aranybányák. Ezenkívül a jelenleg Magyarország területén találjuk a legnagyobb rézbányákat, így hazánk jelen pillanatban Európa legnagyobb réztermelő állama. Jó gazdaságpolitikával már a réztermelés-feldolgozás, -forgalmazás területén is óriási eredményeket lehetne elérni. A kiváló termőtalaj a hetvenes évek hatalmas műtrágyázási hullámát is túlélte. Európa folyóvizei közül a Kárpát-medencében eredők a medence belsejében ömlenek össze. Megfelelő vízgazdálkodással helyre lehetne állítani ezt a vízkezelési rendszert, amelyet például Mátyás király idején egész Európa oly látványosan csodált meg.

- Ennek a kérdésnek az lenne a megnyugtató megoldása, ha a közigazgatási határaink kicsit eltolódnának északra, keletre és délre.

- Fogjuk rá. De inkább azt mondanám, hogy ez nem államhatár, hanem a jó szándék kérdése. Visszatérve Kárpát-medencei barangolásunkhoz: vízügyi szakemberek is tanúsítják, hogy az elkövetkezendő évtizedekben az ivóvíz ára utoléri a kőolajét. A későbbi nagy háborúk majd az ivóvízkészlet megszerzéséért robbannak ki. A vízügyi szakemberek viszont egyet elfelejtenek, jelenlegi tudásunk szerint Európa legnagyobb vízkészlete a Kárpát-medencében található. Ez nyilvánvalóan így volt Szent István király korában és Atilla király idejében is. A Kárpát-medencének tehát óriási jelentősége - Pap Gábor szavaival élve - a megtartó szerepe. Földrajzi adottságával felfoghatja a külső erők támadását, és megtartja a benne élő népeket. A Kárpát-medence gazdasági helyzetéből következik, hogy ásványi anyagokból, energiahordozókból nem szorul behozatalra, így önfenntartó. Részekre darabolva is önfenntartó lehetne, de azért nem működik így, mert ha egy élő szervezetet feldarabolnak, később minden része elhal. Nem azt jelenti tehát, hogy a magyarság ügye a Kárpát-medence egységes igazgatása, ez az emberiség megmaradásának létkérdése.


----------



## gabi60 (2010 December 18)

*Történelmi kérdések és válaszok*

Kedves tagtársak:

Az elmúlt 20-30 év során - hobbi szinten - a Kárpát-medence történelmi népesség-statisztikájával foglalkozok. Szeretném összeállítani: A Kárpát-medence komplex népességstatisztikáját, a mindenkori közigazgatási beosztásnak megfelelően. Nagyon sok adatot, könyvet, térképet sikerült összegyűjtenem, nagyon sok adatot még keresek.

Ezek közül szeretnék megosztani közületek azokkal akiknek hasonló "őrült" érdeklődése van. Ezenkívül szívesen fogadnék segítséget a hiányzó fehér foltok eltüntetéséhez.

*Vannak:* 

- általam beszkennelt térképek (vármegye és Mo. térképek 1800-tól 1941-ig).
- könyvek ( pl Mo. eltünt vármegyéi, Mo. Árpád kori közigazgatási földrajza, stb.
- népösszeírás/népszámlálás 1715÷2009 között.

*Nincs:*
- 1804. és 1840. évi népösszeírási adatsorok,
- 1850. és 1857. év Erdélyen kívüli népszámlálási adatsorok,
- 1869. évi horvátországi és őrvidéki népszámlálási adatsorok,
- a varasd-körösi őrvidék településeinek század beosztása (melyik település melyik században van).

*Segítség:* hogyan tudok file-kat fel tölteni az oldalra? Kérem valaki segítsen mert nem megy!


Köszönöm előre is!


----------



## Mrs Tanár (2010 December 19)

*II.Rákóczi Ferenc brezáni kiáltványa*

1703 májusában a breznai várban *Rákóczi Ferenc *herceg szerződést között
Esze Tamással, hogy a Habsburgok ellen Magyarország állami önállóságáért háborút
indítanak. A kiáltványt Rákóczi Bercsényivel együtt május 6-án bocsátotta ki: nemeseket és nemteleneket, világi és egyházi személyeket, fegyverviselőket és otthonlakókat
fegyverbe szólítanak.
A nevezetes *kiáltvány szövege* az alábbi volt: 
 „Mi Felső-Vadászi Rákóczi Ferenc Fejedelem és Gróff Székesi Bercsényi Miklós. Minden igaz magyar, hazaszerető és édes országunk régi dicsőséges szabadságát óhajtó, egyházi és világi, nemes és nemtelen, fegyverviselő és otthon lakós igaz magyaroknak Istentűl minden jót kívánunk.  
Nem lehet oly magyar, hogy az eddig Magyarországon törvénytelenül, Isten és igazság ellen hatalmaskodó és minden rendet képtelenül sanyargató idegen nemzetnek kegyetlenkedését, portiózó s képtelen adóztató zaklatásait, szabados törvényeinknek szakgatásit, nemzetünknek és szabadságunknak megvetését és már láb alá vetetteknek csúfolásit elégségesen nem érzette s nem értette volna; elannyira, hogy már országunknak, régi szabadságunknak gyükeres veszedelménél egyebet senki sem ítélhet vala, ha az minden birodalmakkal bíró kegyelmes Isten csudálatos és váratlan háborúkkal az országunkat eddig sanyargató német nemzetet mindenfelől meg nem környékezte volna és azáltal az mi régi szabadságát keservesen óhajtó s igaz hazaszeretetéért gerjedező magyar nemzetünknek is utat és alkalmatosságot az kívánt szabadulásra nem mutatott vallátván azért a nagy iga alul való szabadulásnak ideit s módját most egyszer oly alkalmatosnak lenni, kinél is sem jobb, sem több, sem bizonyosabb alkalmatosságot országunk soha nem remélhet: ezen mi törvény s nemesi szabadságunk ellen való keserves bujdosásra űzettetett sorsunkat s életünknek minden napját édes hazánk régi szabadságának, dicsőséges nemzetünk hajdani jó hírének s nevének s megnyomattatott országunk lakósinak javára s hasznára szenteltük; sőt igyekezetünk gyükeresebb megerősítésére nézve el nem múlattuk a magyar hazának képtelen nyomorgatásán szánakozó s országunknak használható királyoknak s fejedelmeknek segítségéhez s egyértelméhez ragaszkodnunk. Kihez való képest, most lévén mégegyszer ideje országunkat ily törvénytelen és szenvedhetetlen iga alul felszabadítani: országunkhoz s hazánkhoz való szeretetünktül és kötelességünktül viseltetvén, minden igaz, hazaszerető s országunk régi dicsőséges szabadságát óhajtó egyházi és világi, nemes és nemtelen, fegyverviselő és otthon lakós, egy szóval minden rendű igaz magyarokat hazafiuságokra intjük, kénszerítjük s kérjük, hogy az mint már Isten némelyeknek szíveket az hazáért felgerjesztette s egybenhozta: úgy ki-ki édes hazája s nemzete, szabadsága mellett az Isten s törvényünk ellen képtelenül hatalmaskodó, zaklató, portióztató, adóztató, nemesi szabadságunkat rongáló, igaz régi törvényeinket, jussainkat megvető, jószágainkat hatalmasan foglaló és fogyató, becsületünket tapodó, sónkat, kenyerünket elvevő s életünken uralkodó s kegyetlenkedő birodalom ellen fogjon fegyvert, és kimenetelünk előtt is azon előljáróknak s tiszteknek csoportjaival, kikre ezen dolognak megindítását bíztuk, egyezzenek minden fegyverfogók, igaz hazafiak, és kimenetelünkig is azon előljáróknak s általok teendő tiszteknek alattokvalói engedelmeskedjenek, mások pedig közönséges jó értelemmel éljenek; bizonyos lévén benne, hogy magunk is minden késedelem nélkül megyünk elégséges segítő haddal, és édes hazánkért, nemzetünkért, régi szabadságunkért, az hatalmas Istennek segítsége s az ő hatalmas hadakozó karjának ereivel, tökéletes szívvel-lélekkel szenteljük életünket, s vérünket ontani egyedül hazánk s nemzetünk szabadságáért, minden privatumnak vágyódása nélkül, készek leszünk. Hiszünk is az özvegyek és árvák, keseredettek és megnyomottak kiáltását meghallgató irgalmas Istenben s Isten után nemzetünk régi, dicséretes s ma is véleszületett hadakozó bátorságában és hazájához való gerjedésében s ahhoz az velünk egyezett hatalmas királyok s fejedelmek segítségében, hogy ezen, egyedül Isten által nyújtott alkalmatos időben nemzetünknek régi szabadságát elérjük s helybenállítjuk mindnyájunk munkájával, és Isten által mind magunk, mind maradékaink utánunk dicsőséges szabadsággal boldogíttatott állapotban végezzük napjainkat, örökes megmaradásával hazánknak. 
Azt mindazonáltal előre is nagy tilalommal tilalmazzuk, hogy Istennek áldása rajtunk maradhasson s az országnak minden rendi irtózás nélkül való bizodalmat vehessenek és az szegénységnek teljes nyomorúságinak megváltása, nem változása következzék: senki, sem külön, sem csoporttal, sem sereggel, akármeily vallású egyházi személyt, templomot, cintermeket, klastromokat, nemesi lakos személyeket, nemesi házokat, kastályokat, útonjárókat, kereskedőket ne háborgasson, falut, várost, malmot ne égessen, prédáljon; hanem az előljáróknak eleikben adott s vélek közlett mód szerént keresvén az ellenséget, mindenekben csendes istenes egyértelemmel legyenek, magok s hazájok javára. ​ 
Költ Lengyelországban Brzezán várában, 12. May 1703 

Rákóczi Ferenc Fejedelem m. k. P. H. Gróff Bercsényi Miklós P. H. m. k.

 Forrás: Asztalos Miklós: II. Rákóczi Ferenc és kora

​


----------



## Mrs Tanár (2011 Január 6)

*Szent István*

I.Szent István megitélése napjainkban kétoldalú. _Egyrészt_ a nagy államalapítót tisztelik benne, _másrészt _egyes állítások szerint feleslegesen kegyetlenül térítette népét a keresztény vallásra.
Most azonban inkább vessünk egy szempillantást a HONFOGLALÁS másfajta megközelítésére.
László Gyula (1910-1998 ) régészprofesszor nevéhez fűződik a kettős honfoglalás elmélete.
„_Az, amit eddig a honfoglalásról tanultunk és tanítottunk, mind igaz. Ebben semmiféle változás nem történt. A 896-os honfoglalás történelme szilárdan áll, amit a magam felvetése ehhez hozzáfűz, csupán annyi, hogy Árpád magyarjai a Kárpát-medencében már javarészt magyarokat találtak, akik előttük a 670-es évek táján özönlöttek ide._” László Gyula: Múltunkról utódainknak I-II.; Püski, Budapest, 1999., I. kötet 142. oldal
László Gyula "kettős honfoglalás elméleté"-ről a História c. folyóirat 1982/01 számában is olvashatunk.


----------



## bátran77 (2011 Január 7)

*Az internet tele van kincsekkel*

Köszönet a cikkírónak.

A szabadságharc különleges aspektusa.
Más népek is odaszántan harcoltak a magyar szabadságharcban.
A hősők sohasem a származásuk miatt lettek hősők, a tetteik tették azokká.


----------



## Mrs Tanár (2011 Január 11)

*Zrínyi Miklós titokzatos halála*

Péter Katalin történész írta Zrínyi Miklós halálával kapcsolatban _A magyar romlásnak_ _századában _címû kötetében: 
„Zrínyi halálának körülményeit mindenki
ismeri; a magyar történelem legtöbbet emlegetett eseményei közé tartozik a kursaneci vadászat, ahol az ôszi este leszálló félhomályában megsebzett vaddisznó végzett azzal, aki száz csatán eshetett volna el”. Haláláról mindent tudunk – tette hozzá
a történész, akinek véleményét más kutatók is osztják.
Klaniczay Tibor irodalomtörténész _Zrínyi Miklós _című nagyszabású mûvében már korábban így vélekedett: „Zrínyi halála tisztázott kérdés: a szemtanú Bethlen pontosan leírta az esetet, a Zrínyi haláláról tudósító levelek pedig halvány célzást sem tesznek esetleges gyilkosságra”. Bene Sándor a _Zrínyi és a vadkan _ címû (Borián Gellérttel közösen írt) könyvében ezzel kapcsolatban leszögezte: „A Zrínyivel foglalkozó szakirodalomban a vadászbaleset régóta elfogadott igazság”.
Valóban pontot lehet tenni a különös história végére?


----------



## Mrs Tanár (2011 Január 11)

*I. Mátyás*

Haláláról a következőket tudjuk, hiteles forrásból: "Mátyás a virágvasárnapi szertartással egybekötve akarta lovaggá ütni Domenico Bollani velencei követet, és erre az alkalomra a bécsi várpalota udvarán fakápolnát építtetett. Április 4- én, vasárnap reggel, felesége és fia kíséretében jelent meg a kápolnában, ahol már várták a papok, főurak és a külföldi követek. A pálmaág-szenteléssel bevezetett virágvasárnapi körmenet és ünnepi mise után maga elé rendelte a velencei követet és a szokásos ceremónia szerint lovaggá ütötte. A hosszúra nyúlt kettős szertartás után fáradtan visszavonult palotájába. Mivel Beatrix még a közeli templomokba is ellátogatott, az ebédet a szokottnál későbbi időpontra tűzték ki. A király, hogy éhségét csillapítsa, anconai fügét hozatott asztalára. Miután azonban az első gyümölcsöt megkóstolta és azt romlottnak találta, nagy haragra lobbant. A hazatérő királyné igyekezett megnyugtatni és különböző ételekkel kínálta, ő azonban mindent visszautasított. Nem sokkal később szédülni kezdett és elsötétült előtte a világ. Parancsára szobájába vitték és ágyba fektették. Este hat órakor állapota válságossá vált, súlyos bénulási tünetek léptek fel nála. Nyelve is megbénult, kínzó hasgörcs gyötörte, fájdalmát azonban csak hangos nyögéssel tudta kifejezni. A királyné kétségbeesett kísérleteket tett férje megmentésére: erőszakkal kinyitott szájába orvosságot csepegtetett, bátorító szavakat kiáltott a fülébe és sürgette a betegágynál tehetetlenül álló orvosokat, hogy segítsenek rajta. 
Mátyás szenvedésének szemtanúi voltak: fia, János herceg, anyai unokaöccse, Geréb Péter ajtónállómester és Geréb Mátyás horvát bán, valamint Nagylucsei Dóczi Orbán püspök, Szapolyai István alsó-ausztriai helytartó és Báthori
István országbíró. 

Éjszaka tovább erősödött a haldokló király fájdalma, akinek keserves kiáltozását a jelenlevők oroszlánüvöltéshez hasonlították. Hajnalban enyhült szenvedése, és néhány órára elaludt. Reggel ismét fájdalomra ébredt, ereje ekkor már észrevehetően hanyatlott. Az egész napot félálomban töltötte. Amikor magához tért, megpróbált beszélni. A hátán feküdt, tekintetével hol feleségét, hol fiát kereste és a jelek szerint utolsó tanácsokkal szerette volna ellátni őket. A hatalmas király azonban, akinek parancsszavára milliók engedelmeskedtek, most néma, béna és tehetetlen volt. Felesége hiába ostromolta kérdéseivel, még fejbólintással vagy kézjellel sem tudott válaszolni. Az erõs szervezet haláltusája másfél napig tartott. Április 6-án, kedden reggel egyre nehezebben, hörögve lélegzett, majd 7 és 8 óra között megállt a szívverése. A bécsi várpalotának abban a szobájában halt meg Hunyadi Mátyás, ahol egykor gyermekkori rabtartója, László király lakott. A király halála után hamarosan elterjedt a hír, hogy ellenségei megmérgezték. Bécs volt császári kormányzója állítólag már 1488-ban a velencei államtanács támogatását kérte egy Mátyás elleni merénylethez, ezt azonban Velence határozottan visszautasította. A 16. század történészei közül egyesek Beatrix királynét, mások Szapolyai Istvánt vádolták Mátyás megmérgezésével. A király korai halálához azonban egyiknek sem fűződött érdeke és az uralkodóval fennállt kapcsolatuk sem volt olyan, hogy a gyilkosságot indokolta volna. Korányi Frigyes professzor a múlt század végén, a Bonfini által leírt tüneteket vizsgálva megállapította, hogy azok nem mérgezésre, hanem agyvérzésre utalnak. Bár szélütésnél ritkán jelentkeznek tartós görcsök, néha mégis fellépnek, ha a megpattant érből kiömlő vér az agyhártya alatti agyfelületet borítja el. A reuma, amely Mátyást élete utolsó két évében kínozta, gyakran kóros szívnagyobbodást okoz, ez pedig agyembóliához vezethet. A mai orvostudomány a mérgezés lehetőségét sem zárja ki. Ennek okai: a) Agyvérzésnél, ellentétben a mérgezéssel, sohasem lép fel teljes bénulás, mint amelyre Bonfini leírásából következtethetünk. A jobboldali bénulással együtt jár ugyan a beszédközpont kikapcsolása is, ebben az esetben azonban a beteg
fejbólintással és egyik kezével jelezve válaszolhatott volna a királyné kérdéseire. b) Az agyvérzés sokkal inkább apátiát, mint kínzó fájdalmat vált ki. A király éjszakai fájdalmas ordítását nehéz tehát szélütéssel magyarázni.
Nincs kizárva az sem, hogy a romlott füge által előidézett gyomorrontás elősegítette az agyvérzést, az elviselhetetlen gyomorgörcs azonban inkább jellemzõ a mérgezésre, mint a gyomorrontásra." 
Juhász László: A király halála. Új Horizont, 2002. év 4. szám


----------



## Mrs Tanár (2011 Január 11)

*Magyarország első nyomtatott térképe a Világörökség része*

" Méltó helyére került hazánk első nyomtatott térképe, egyik leghíresebb írott történelmi emléke, a Tabula Hungariae néven ismert Lázár-féle térkép. 2007. június 19-én, az UNESCO Világemlékezet Bizottsága felvette 38 mű társaságában ezt a kimagasló jelentőségű, 16. századi dokumentumot a világszervezet exkluzív listájára, a Memory of the World remekművei közé....
Lázár térképe, a Tabula Hungariae 1528 május közepén jelent meg Ingolstadtban. E mappát évszázadokon keresztül a kutatók és az érdeklődők csak leírásokból ismerték, míg az 1880-ban az ismeretlenség homályából váratlanul elő nem bukkant. A híres bibliofil gróf Apponyi Sándor vásárolta meg, és más ritkaságokkal együtt 1925-ben az ő adományaként került az Országos Széchényi Könyvtár régi és ritka könyveket őrző gyűjteményébe."

Forrás: Magyar Nyomdász 

Lehet nagyítani, keresgélni, szenzációs!

[HIDE]http://nyelvemlekek.oszk.hu/ism/tabula_hungariae_lazarfele_terkep[/HIDE]


----------



## janos-Buda (2011 Június 13)

*Honvédzászló*



Mrs Tanár írta:


>


Erről a képről van szó?


----------



## Prjucsok (2011 Augusztus 26)

Alphorab: Nem feltétlenül a kormány irányítja a történetírást, és nem is arról van szó, hogy ügynökök a történészek.  Szerintem inkább arról, hogy a magyar történetírás rendesen át van politizálva. Abból, hogy mit ír le egy történész a középkorról, a mai világra is lehet következtetéseket levonni, és meg is teszik. 
Sokan tudják, hogy ha egy történész olyasmiket próbál elmondani, amit a jelenlegi politikai helyzetben a hatalmasok nem szeretnek, azt szokás szerint jól elhallgatják. Kevesebben gondolnak bele, hogy ettől még nem biztos, hogy az illető igazat írt... Lehet, hogy igen. És lehet, hogy nem. És mindkét esetben akadhat olyan politikai erőre, amelyik mégiscsak felszínre hozza, amit elhallgattak - és aztán kihasználja a saját céljaira. 
Nem tudom, érthető-e, amit írok. Nagyon bonyolult dolog ez a történetírás...


----------



## bátran77 (2011 November 7)

*Köszi*

Köszönettel vettem a hozzászólásodat, mivel a téma sajnálatos módon ellaposodott.
Szeretnék mindenkit megkérni, akit a téma inspirál, hogy gondolat ébresztő módon szóljon hozzá.

Üdv.


----------



## kontras (2012 Január 22)

Sokan nincsenek tisztában a magyar történelemmel, meg sokan próbálják a tényeket kifordítani.


----------



## repavary (2012 Január 22)

Ez így igaz, ezért kell sokat utánaolvasni és elgondolkodni.


----------



## gabi60 (2012 Március 23)

Jelenleg sikerült megszereznem a Hornyánszky : Geographisches Lexikon des Königreichs und der serbischen Woiwodschaft mit dem temescher Banate c. kötetet ami 1858. évi helységnévtár és az 1850. évi népszámlálás településenkénti adatit tartalmazza.

Azoknak akiket érdekelnek ezek a dolgok:

*1.Geographisches Lexikon des Königreichs und der serbischen Woiwodschaft mit dem temescher Banate*

- http://books.google.hu/books?id=H59AAAAAYAAJ&printsec=frontcover&hl=hu#v=onepage&q&f=false

2.Miestopisni riečnik kraljevinah Dalmacije, Hèrvatske i Slavonije:

- http://books.google.ca/books?id=all..._v2_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q=Virje&f=false

*4.Erdély etnikai és felekezeti statisztikája 1850-2002*:

- http://www.kia.hu/konyvtar/erdely/erd2002.htm

*6.A Magyar Szent Korona országainak 1910. évi Népszámlálása:*

- http://kt.lib.pte.hu/cgi-bin/kt.cgi?konyvtar/kt06042201/0_0_1_pg_1.html

*7. Helynévtárak és Népszámlálások a KSH oldalán:*

- http://konyvtar.ksh.hu/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32&Itemid=67


----------



## gabi60 (2012 Augusztus 13)

Keresek olyan térképet - térképrészletet -, vagy más anyagot amelyből ki lehet szedni, hogy az 1941-es Jugoszlávi a felosztásakor mely Fiume könyéki települések lettek Olaszországhoz csatolva, mint
Provincia di Fiume. Valamint mikor csatolták át Bosznia-Hercegovinához a Bihács alatti - Zavalje, Skocaj,stb. addig Horvátországi - településeket.

Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Zoltan Szarka (2012 Szeptember 15)

http://www.magyarhon.eu/

http://istvandr.kiszely.hu/ostortenet/index.html


----------



## Kakariky (2012 Szeptember 15)

Történelemhamisítás?


A montreali McGill Egyetem kiváló professzora, Wilder Penfield, évekkel ezelőtt megbízatást kapott, hogy kutassa ki és bizonyítsa be melyik a földünk alapvető génje. A ki nem mondott valódi célja a kutatási feladat az volt, hogy a szemita (felsőbbrendű) gént találják meg. Hosszú évek után meg is találták a keresett gént, de nem egyet! Kettőt! Penfield professzor azt rögzítette le jelentésében, hogy az egyik az amerikai Indián vidékeken, a másik tisztább vérvonal a Kárpát-medencében élő, magukat magyarnak nevező népcsoport, de hozzátette végső jelentésében, hogy ez a vérvonal Japántól Kínán át Afrika felső részéig, majd Közép Európa és az Uralon inneni terület egészen Skóciáig megtalálható! Ez az alapítvány reményét tönkretevő eredmény következménye volt, hogy az alapítvány azonnal törölte a támogatását, 40 évre pedig megtiltotta a jelentés közzétételét és annak kinyomtatását. Érdekesek a közelmúltban napvilágot látott történelemhamisítások is, melyeknek elsőrendű célja a magyarságtudat megsemmisítése! A történelemtudósok azt tanítják, hogy a magyar nép pusztai vándorló műveletlen faj és a Kárpát-medencébe 896-ban érkezett. Ennek ellenére az 1961-ben talált tatárlaki leleteken, melyek már bizonyítottan legalább 6000 évesek, és az ősi magyar rovásírással írottak! Ne felejtsük, ekkor még a piramisok sem léteztek! De máris 15000 éves magyarságnál tartunk, ha a glozeli köveket tekintjük induló pontnak, melyek kora 15000 év! Amivel nem tud mit kezdeni a világ tudományos köre, mert azt nem szeretnék elismerni, hogy a magyaroké az első írástudás, hiszen abban az időben még nem létezett írás! Ezért csak egy kis múzeumban porosodik az egyébként érdekes lelet.


----------



## Kakariky (2012 Szeptember 15)

A finnugor elmélet megreformálás

A jobbikosoknak mániájuk teljességgel elutasítani a finnugor eredetet. Nyelvileg pedig megkérdőjelezhetetlen a kapcsolat, viszont abban igazuk van, hogy nem úgy kell értelmezni ezt a kérdést, mint ahogy ezt tanítják. Amikor a finnugor eredetet kitalálták, akkor főként csak a nyelvtudomány és a régészet szolgálta a történészek munkáját. A nyelvészetre építették rá a finnugor elméletet. Manapság már más tudományok is segítik a tudósokat pl. a genetika, embertan, DNS vizsgálat stb. Ezek valóban kimutatják, hogy ha semmi közünk sincs a többi finnugor népekkel. Viszont nyelvileg megkérdőjelezhetetlen, hisz ezek a nyelvek ragozó (agglutináló) nyelvek. Akkor most mi az igazság? A történelemben sok olyanról tudunk, hogy a nép eredete nem egyezik meg a nyelv eredetével. Itt is ez a helyzet. Tehát a finnugor kérdést nem szabad teljesen elvetni, mint ahogy azt a jobbikosok is csinálják, hanem logikus magyarázatot kell találni a tényekre.
Namost a hivatalos történet úgy szól, hogy kezdetben volt egy Uráli ősnép, amely zárt közösségben élt és azonos volt a nyelv. Ez az ősnép kétfelé oszlott. Az Uraltól kelet felé vándorolt részből alakultak ki a későbbi szamojédok és a még későbbi hantik és manysik, vogulok és osztjákok. A másik ága a népszaporulat miatt nyugtra kezdett vándorolni. Először leszakadtak belőlük a permiek, aztán a volgaiak aztán a finnségi népek. Ez az elmélet így nem valós. Egy kezdeti ősnép nem élt zárt közösségben, mert nagy terület kellett a vadászó, halszó, gyűjtögető életmódhoz. Tehát ez az egész vándorláselméletet felborítja. A finnugor népek nem származtatják magukat keletről, hanem azt mondják, hogy mindig is ott éltek ahol most. A nyelvi hasonlóságok úgy jöhettek létre, hogy ezek a népek között kialakult egy bizonyos szintű közlekedőnyelv, hogy megértsék egymást. Ez az életfontosságú alapszavakat jelentette.
A magyarokra vonatkozóan az egyik variáció az, hogy a valamilyen kapcsolatba kerültek az északon élő finnugor népekkel, és közöttük is kialakult egy közös alapnyelv. Vagy a másik variáció az, hogy mivel a finnugor családban a magyar van nagytöbbségben és a többi elenyésző számban, a magyarok meghódították vagy ellenőrzésük alá vonták ezeket a népeket. Asszimilálni próbálták őket és az együtt élés következtében átvették a magyarok alapnyelvét. Ez bizonyítja az alapnyelv azonosságát és mutatja, hogy mégis nagy különbségek vannak. Így a néptörténet és a nyelvtörténet el tud különülni egymástól.


----------



## Kakariky (2012 Szeptember 15)

Móricz János és a Dél-Amerikában élő magyar indián törzsek
A Kárpát-medencei őskirajzás-os cikkemben említést tettem arról, hogy az amerikai kontinensen is megtalálták ezeknek a kivándorlóknak a nyomait. Ezt a témát szeretném most részletesebben kifejteni. Móricz János volt az a magyar kutató, aki felfedezte azokat a fehérbőrű indián törzseket Ecuadorban, Peruban és az Amazonas-vidékén, akikkel magyarul tudott beszélni. Történeteikben több ezer éves múltra tekinthetünk vissza. Az 1900-as évek elején ezek a területek még felfedezetlen, nehezen megközelíthető helyek voltak, ezért a kutatók számára sok meglepetéssel szolgált. 1920 körül híradások érkeztek Dél-Amerikából, hogy magyar munkások beszélni tudnak a helyi indián törzsekkel. A II. világháború után itt letelepedett emigránsok utána jártak ennek a dolognak. Móricz János is ezek az emigránsok közé tartozott. Móricz a 60-as években kezdett Ecuadorban kutatni. Itt három indián törzzsel tudott beszélni, Cahari, Mochica, Puruha. Ezután kezdett komoly régészeti és levéltári munkába, aminek következtében tízezernél is több magyarral azonos térképészeti és családneveket gyűjtött össze. Az egyik argentin egyetem ennek köszönhetően történelmi tanácsosnak nevezte ki. Kutatásait főképp Ecuadorban végezte, aminek a fővárosa Quito. Ez eredetileg Kitus-nak hangzott. (Kit=Két, Us= Ős, tehát Két Ős birodalma). Móricz megállapította, hogy a spanyolok mikor ideérkeztek, a magyar volt az az ősnyelv, amit itt kiirtottak. A még magyarul beszélő törzsek, köztük a Cayapak, a Salasaca (Zala-szaka, a szkítákat az ősi források szakáknak nevezik) ezeket a szavakat is használják: apa=apa, aya=anya, nap=nap, vin=vén, kit=két, us=ős, cu=kő, bi=víz, fuel=folyó, pille=pille, lepke stb. Néhány magyarra hasonló név: Tanay, Damma, Taday, Mór, Momay, Mansy, Pil, Béla, Uray, Zillahi stb. Zuay tartomány egyik ősrégi hegysége Pest. A régi Kitus birodalom területén kurgán sírokat találtak trepanált koponyákkal. Találtak a magyar jogarra és országalma utánzatokat is. Tehát régészetileg és nyelvészetileg is igazolni lehet az állítást.Móricz kutatásai az ecuadoriak támogatták és hitelesnek találták. Az ENSZ-hez fordultak Amerika történelmének a revíziójában. Az indiánok segítségével egy hatalmas kiterjedésű barlangrendszerre bukkant, ami egy valóságos múzeumnak felelt meg. Aranylemezek, vésetek és sok más egyéb régészetileg felbecsülhetetlen tárgy volt ott. Valószínűleg az indiánok a spanyol hódítások elől ide menekítették kincseiket. Ezt a barlangot Táltosok barlangjának nevezte el. 1967. szeptember 7-én egy nagy sajtókonferencián ismertette felfedezéseit. Nagy szenzáció lehetett volna belőle világszerte, azonban még csak hírül sem adták sehol. A támogatói is erőszakoskodtak, hogy árulja el a barlang helyét. Móricz rájött, hogy nem a puszta kutatás miatt érdeklődnek, hanem vagy kincshajhászásból vagy az bizonyítékok elsüllyesztésének céljából érdeklődnek. Úgy döntött, hogy a barlang helyét titokban tartja, inkább az indiánok ideérkezésének a történetével fog tovább foglalkozni. Megállapította, hogy ezek az indiánok vízi úton jöttek ide nyugatról. Az útjukat is pontosan meg lehetett határozni a földrajzi nevek vizsgálatával és a fentebb említett cikkemben lévő másik bizonyítással. Móricz János kutatásait a mai napig nem ismerték még el hivatalos körök. Itt megtaláltok néhány forrást, :

Móricz János-Juan Móricz, Összehasonlító nyelvészeti példatár, ADATOK, LEVELEK...mi történt? és mért nem történt?
Móricz János Ekvádori Külügyminisztérium levelének a magyar fordítása
Erich von Daniken találkozása Juan Móriczal
Móricz János kutatásainak összefoglalása-Hary Györgyné (1977)


----------



## Kakariky (2012 Szeptember 15)

Aradi vértanúk
1849. október 6-án a szabadságharc tábornokait és vezetőit kivégezték. Knezic Károlyt, Nagysándor Józsefet, Damjanich Jánost, Aulich Lajost, Lahner Györgyöt, Poeltenberg Ernőt, Leiningen-Westerburg Károlyt, Török Ignácot, Vécsey Károlyt, Kiss Ernőt, Schweidel Józsefet, Dessewffy Arisztidet, Lázár Vilmost Aradon, a felelős magyar kormány miniszterelnökét, Batthyány Lajost Pesten. De nem ők voltak az egyedüliek. Haynau 1849 és 1853 között több embert is kivégeztetett. Ormai Norbert honvéd ezredest augusztus 22-én, Kazinczy Lajos ezredest október 25-én, Ludwig Hauk osztrák származású ezredest pedig 1850. február 19-én végezték ki szintén Aradon. Lenkey János honvéd vezérőrnagyot is kivégezték volna, de az aradi fogsága alatt megtébolyodott. Haynaut a kivégzéseken túl felelősség terheli Madersprach Károlyné Buchwald Franciska kínzásáért és megaláztatásáért. A szabadságharc hőseiről egészen a kiegyezésig beszélni sem lehetett. Világosnál 32000 honvéd rakta le a fegyvert, de legalább ugyanennyien fegyverbe maradtak. Egyes egységek a török határ felé mentek. A Dunántúlon Noszlopy Gáspár katonái a Bakonyaljára vonultak vissza, ahol partizán rajtaütéseket végeztek. Kazinczy Lajos hadosztálya is harcolt még északon. Pétervárad és Munkács erődje is ellenállt. És nem utolsó sorban KOMÁROM. A habsburgoknak nem sikerült bevenniük ezt a jól védhető várat. Hatalmas fegyver és élelem volt felhalmozva, amellyel akár új hadsereget is lehetett volna toborozni. És itt lett volna a megoldás. A hatalmas orosz-osztrák túlerővel szemben síkterepen lehetetlen volt folytatni a harcot. De ha Komáromhoz hasonló nehezen bevehető erődökbe osztja szét Görgey a sereget, akkor tartható lett volna a szabadságharc. Ugyanis az orosz hadsereg ostromágyúk nélkül jött Magyarországra. Gyors győzelemre számítva szinte csak lovasságot küldtek, azzal pedig nehéz bevenni az erődöket. Klapka György a vár kapitánya megfelelő feltételekért tárgyalt a habsburgokkal. Ha a tárgyalások befejezése előtt kivégzik a tábornokokat, akkor a Komáromban fogvatartott osztrák túszokat kivégzik és elindítják innen az újratoborzást. A megtorlások ezért tolódtak el október 6-ig.


----------



## Kakariky (2012 Szeptember 15)

István királynak pogány ellenfelei voltak?

A magyarság jóval a honfoglalás előtt találkozott a kereszténységgel egyrészt Levédiában és a Kaukázus környékén, másrészt Etelközben. A történet úgy szól, hogy István azzal szerezte meg a hatalmat, hogy legyőzte pogány ellenfeleit: Koppányt, Ajtonyt, Gyulát és Vazult. Namost a keresztények mindenkit pogánynak tartottak akik nem Jézust és a kereszténységet vallotta hitéül. Keleti és nyugati kereszténységről ekkor még csak szó sincs, hisz az egyházszakadás csak 1054-ben következik be. Eddig csak viták vannak Ciril és Metód hívei között. A magyarok pedig előbb ismertek meg bizánci térítőket, mint Róma által küldött papokat. Az ősi vallást követő fejedelmek közül Taksony volt az utolsó, ő 971-ben halt meg. Két fia van. Az idősebbik Géza, a fiatalabbik Tar Zerind, de ismerjük Szöréndnek is. Neki egy lengyel hercegnőtől születik két fia: Koppány és Vazul. Vazult keleti rítus szerint nevelték. Logikus, hogy Koppánynak apja, anyja és testvére is megkeresztelkedett akkor ő is. A fejedelmi címet Géza kapja mert ő az idősebbik, de ő már római rítus szerint keresztelkedik meg. Felesége Sarolt az erdélyi úrnak, Gyulának a lánya. Gyula is a keleti szokások szerint keresztelkedett, feltehetően lánya Sarolt is. Géza fia Vajk már teljes egészében római szokásoknak megfelelően keresztelkedett. Felesége bajor Gizella is "nyugati keresztény". 
Géza halála után nem vallási, hanem hatalmi, utódlási okból tör ki a viszály. István a nyugati szokásnak megfelelően követeli a trónt: az elhunyt fia örököl. Koppány a honfoglaló törzsszövetség jogszokásához ragaszkodik: az uralkodó család legidősebb tagja örökli a fejedelmi címet. A többi törzsfő is Koppány mellé áll. István ezért hozat német lovagokat segítségül. Istvánnak sikerül gyula támogatását elnyerni, mivel Koppány ősi szokás szerint Saroltot kéri feleségül és ezt ellenzi. Így lehetett Koppányra ragasztani azt, hogy vissza akar térni a pogány hitre. Gizella mindenképpen buzdítja Istvánt, hogy megszerezze a hatalmat. Külső segítséggel sikerül legyőzni Koppányt. A lovagok főúri rangot és földet kapnak ezért Gizella indítványozására. Koppány után Ajtonyt is legyőzte, aki szintén a keleti vallás szerint élt. Sőt, székvárosában Marosvásárott hatalmas görög stílusú bazilikát építetett. Ajtony hiába volt az egyik legnagyobb úr, Istvánt ekkor már Bizánc is támogatta abban a hitben, hogy István áttér a keleti szokásokhoz. Ajtony után Gyulát is legyőzte és az ország teljes egésze a kezében volt. Vazul István oldalán állít végig, így nem került sor az eltávolítására egészen addig amíg Imre herceg vadászbalesetben meg nem halt. Ekkor nem maradt örökös és a király Vazult szerette volna. Ekkor azonban Gizella ismét közbelépett és Nyitra várába bezáratta. 1037-ben merényletet követtek el István ellen, amit Vazul nyakába akartak varrni. Ugyanis pogány hagyomány az, ha lejár a fejedelem uralkodásának a 40 éve akkor újat kell választani. István 997-ben lett fejedelem (csak 1000-től király) így letelt a 40 év. Ezzel így Vazult pogánynak lehetett beállítani. Ezt a műveletet Vazul nem tudta volna a nyitrai börtönből megszervezni. Ezek után tudjuk, hogy megvakítatják és olmot öntöttek a fülébe, ami valószínűleg a halálát okozta. Fiait Endrét, Leventét és Bélát Kijevbe menekítették ki. Keresztény városba és nem pogányföldre. Ez bizonyítja, hogy István egyetlen megölt vetélytársa sem volt pogány, csak a bajor Gizella akarta őket annak feltüntetni. A külföldi bevándorlók megvetették a királyné mellett főúri poszton lábukat. Ekkor kezdődött a magyar történelem meghamisítása.


----------



## Kakariky (2012 Szeptember 15)

Trianon valódi oka 
Minden magyar átkozza 1920.június 4-ét, amikor Trianonban aláírták Magyarországgal a békeszerződést amiben történelmünk legnagyobb csapását kaptuk. 282000 négyzetkilométerről 93000-re csappant az ország területe, azaz kb. a kétharmadát vesztettük területeinknek. Ezzel 3 millió magyar került határainkon kívülre. A nagyhatalmak eszetlenül és a nemzetiségi elveket figyelmen kívül hagyva húzták meg a határokat. Magyarországra akarták a ráverni a háború kirobbanásának az okát. Valójában sokkal mélyebb okok miatt döntöttek így. A franciák saját érdekeik szerint cselekedtek. 1916. augusztus 17-én Bukarestben titkos szerződést kötöttek a románokkal, hogy támadják meg a Monarchiát. A románok már régebben fontolgatták az ötletet jutalomér cserébe. E szerződésnek egy titkos története került nemrég napvilágra. Ilie Moldován akkori román külügyminiszter Caucescu börtönben halála előtt elmondott vallomása szerint: „A franciákkal amúgy is jó viszonyt ápoló román kormány Párizshoz fordult azzal a kívánsággal, hogy az Osztrák-Magyar Monarchia leverése után csatolják Bukaresthez Erdélyt, illetve Kelet-Magyarországot a Tiszáig. A román külügyminiszter tárgyalásai alkalmával az új szövetség kilenc legfontosabb politikusainak és katonai vezetőinek 25 dkg-os színarany cigarettatárcát és feleségeiknek kisujjnyi vastag aranyláncot adományozott. Ezen kívül Franciaországnak 20 évre átadta az erdélyi "arany háromszög" évi termelését, amit a franciák örömmel vettek igénybe. Tudni kell ugyanis, hogy a világ aranytermeléséből a legtisztább és legmagasabb értékű az úgynevezett román aranyháromszög volt. Ez történt Trianonban amikor George Clemenceau francia elnök kierőszakolta a románoknak Erdélyt. A fő cél tehát nem az volt, hogy létrehozzák a Kis-Antantot azzal a céllal, hogy erős államokat hozzanak létre Németország egyensúlyozására, hanem hogy az erdélyi aranybányák jövedelméből a háború miatt kiürült francia kincstárat feltöltsék. Ebből futotta a Maginot-vonal felújítására. A románok megvették Erdélyt-Erdély aranyán.


----------



## zweite (2012 Szeptember 23)

Nem tudom, fenn van-e már a témában a következő történet, de nagyon jó!
TE TUDTAD ? 

907-ben egyesült európai haderő gyűlt össze a bécsi medencében (Bécs akkor még nem létezett semmilyen formában).

A hadjáratot német-római vezetéssel szervezték meg és az akkori német király rendelete szerint azzal a céllal, hogy "... decretum..Ugros eliminandos esse.." azaz " elrendeljük, hogy a magyarok kiírtassanak".

Ezt a nemes célt extra adag erő koncentrálásával akarták megvalósítani mai szóval élve, "biztosra mentek".

Az akkori Európa viszonyai között szinte elképzelhetetlen 100.000 fő körüli létszámban gyűlt össze a csapásmérő erő.

Még a jóval későbbi keresztes hadjáratok idejére sem tudtak ilyen létszámú hadsereget megszervezni.

907 június derekán megindult a támadás, amely három oszlopban nyomult előre a Duna vonalán. A déli parton a ' gyengébb ' , kb. 40ezres szárny; a Dunán hajókon egy kb. 10-12 ezres inváziós csoport+hadtáp míg az északi parton egy jó 45 ezres főerő az elit.

Árpád, a törzsszövetség fejedelme az egész Európára kiterjedő felderítő hálózata miatt jó előre tudott a készülő pusztító háborúról.

A törzsszövetség egyesült főerejét - 40.000 lovas - négy részre osztotta.

Az egyenként 10ezer fős lovas egység neve tümen azaz magyarul tömény régi sztyeppei hadszervezési szokás. Az elsőt Ő maga vezette,a többit pedig fiaira bízta: Tarhos(43), Üllő(41), Jutas(35). Emellett természetesen az egész hadműveletet irányította.

Az ellenség átkelésének és ezzel egyesülésének megakadályozására elsőként az inváziós flotta sorsa pecsételődött meg: gyújtólövedékekkel tűzijáték és viziparádé keretében szenvedett technikában 100%-os, élőerőben kb. 95%os veszteséget a hajóhad.

Másnap az elsáncolt déli szárny kapott koncentrált többirányú lovasrohamokat amelyek hatására maradéktalanul elpusztult/40.000 ember/ A csata utáni éjjel Árpád elrendelte az átkelést teljes csendben. Tehát átkelés a Dunán kb. 35.000 lovassal az ellenséges sereg ' orra előtt ' , éjszaka,tök csöndben!!! (A fantáziátokra bízom ez mit jelenthetett mind egyéni mind közösségi teljesítményben két napnyi öldöklő csata után.)

Az átkelés annyira sikerült, hogy hajnalban az ellenség a felkelő napból záporozó több tízezres nyílfelhőre ébredt majd túlereje ellenére ismét két nap öldöklő ütközet ellenére szó szerint halomra pusztult a pozsony körüli síkságon. A néhányezer fős túlélő csoport menekülés közben próbált
rendeződni de a magyar könnyűlovasság üldözésben is hatékony: Ennsburg váráig meglepően kevesen jutottak el. A vár alatti síkon felvonuló magyar haderőre rátört a királyi őrség és tartalék de a színlelt visszavonulással magyar részről a német üldözők csőbe futottak mert a környező erdőkből kitörő magyar lovasság a megforduló főerőkkel őket is legázolta. A német király olyan gyorsan menekült, hogy minden értékét /még a trónszékét is!/ hátrahagyta, seregvezéreiből pedig a flottavezetőn kívül mindenki meghalt /grófok, püspökök tucatjai/.

A csata következménye, hogy a magyar határ az Enns folyó lett /Ober Enns - innen a meséink ' Óperenciás tengere ' / valamint hogy idegen sereg 130 évig nem mert Magyarország felé fordulni. /Szent István idején először, de akkor ugyanígy jártak csak a Vértes hegységben. /

Árpád fejedelem két fiát vesztette és Ő maga is halálos sebet kapott és pár hét múlva meghalt - a hazáért.

Eltemették tisztességgel titkos sírba őse, Atilla közelébe - a mai Nagykevély hegy rejtett völgyébe - nyugodjék örök békében!

A 907 -es pozsonyi csata hivatalos tananyag az Egyesült Államok összhaderőnemi katonai akadémiáján, ismertebb nevén a West Point -on. Tehát minden amerikai hivatásos tiszt évtizedek óta vizsgázik belőle.


----------



## Judith (2012 Október 22)

*1956 - a kulisszák mögött*



56 évvel az események után az igazság felderítése a történészekre vár, akik a szemtanúk vallomásai mellett régi újságok, levéltári források és az azóta nyilvánosságra hozott történelmi dokumentumok tanulmányozásával kibogozhatják az események kronológiai sorrendjéből azok valódi jelentőségét – kurzuselvárástól függetlenül. Egy történésznek detektívnek is kell lennie, aki képes látszólag olyan aprónak tűnő adatokból is következtetni, amelyek első látásra nem feltétlenül kapcsolódnak az említett eseményhez.

Az 56-os magyar forradalom igencsak komoly feladatot ró a történészekre. Az eddig feltárt anyagokból kedvére válogatva az immár hagyományossá vált mitológia azt sulykolja, hogy a magyar nép, a forradalomban, hatalmas áldozatokkal megállította a szovjet birodalom terjeszkedését, és hogy 1956 volt az első szög az államszocializmus majdani koporsójában. 

A másik tipikus változatot a Nagy Imre perre felkészülendő vádiratokban olvashatjuk. Bizonyítandó, hogy csupán e csoport volt felelős egy nyugati befolyással előre megszervezett összeesküvéséért, amelyben részt vett Nagy Imre közvetlen baráti köre, ügyesen beszervezve az írókat, a rendőrséget, és a fegyveres erőket is, hogy megdöntsék a dolgozó nép hatalmát és visszahozzák az 1945 előtti feudális állapotokat. 

A harmadik jellemző változat a szovjetek által előre eltervezett és időzített provokáció valószínűsítése, ami egy ártatlannak tetsző, a lengyelekkel szimpátiázó felvonulás közben, provokátorok által kirobbantott fegyveres felkeléshez vezetett. A felkelést az 1955. május 14-én kötött Varsói Szerződésre hivatkozva a szovjet vezetés – némi ingadozás látszatát keltve - nagyméretű katonai túlerővel leverte. Ezzel elérték a vasfüggöny leszögezését a magyar osztrák határnál, egyúttal megfélemlítették a csatlós államokat és bemutatták a nyugat számára katonai fölényüket, a Szovjetunió felkészültségét egy villámháborús akcióra. 

Az utóbbi változat érdekes, meggondolandó összefüggéseire Dr. Szatmári Jenő István, „A magyar forradalom titkos története” című könyve hívta fel figyelmemet. További olvasmányaim révén arra a következtetésre jutottam, hogy a magyar forradalom, már 1955 tavaszán eldőlt (bár lehetősége akkor még senki fejében nem fordult meg), mégpedig nem a mi javunkra. Kifejtem koncepciómat.

Az 1956-os robbanáshoz vezető események láncolatát három történés fűzi össze :

1955. május 15–én megszületett az osztrák államszerződés, amelynek értelmében a Vörös Hadsereg először vonult ki önként egy általa megszállt területről. A szovjet kivonulás Ausztriából egyszersmind megszüntette a legális alapot a romániai és magyarországi szovjet katonai jelenlétre is. 

1955. május 14-én egy nappal az osztrák semlegesség kimondása előtt megalakult a VarsóiSzerződés. Ez a „barátsági, együttműködési és kölcsönös segítségnyújtási szerződés” teremtett lehetőséget a Szovjetuniónak, hogy rendezze a népi demokráciákban állomásozó csapatai státuszát.

1955 augusztusában a Szovjetunió, Csehszlovákián keresztül Egyiptommal kötött fegyvereladási szerződést, jelezve egyúttal a közép-keleti politikájában beállott drasztikus váltást. Ugyanis addig Izraelt támogatta, és – szintén – Csehszlovákián keresztül látta el fegyverekkel. 

Mind a három esemény szorosan egymásba fonódik és komoly nemzetközi kapcsolódásik voltak. 

Amikor Nyugat Németországot felvették a NATO-ba, és a nyugati nagyhatalmak 1955. május 9- én engedélyezték a Bundeswehr, az új nyugatnémet hadsereg felfegyverzését, a döntés előkészületeire válaszul alakult meg, mint említettem, 1955. május 14-én – a Szovjetunióból és az általa irányított, zömében megszállt csatlós kelet-európai államokból – a Varsói Szerződés. 

A szovjet politikusok és főleg katonák félelme az esetleges német revánstörekvésektől zsigeri és ösztönös volt. Az „enyhülés" rögtön alábbhagyott, és újra helyet kapva a „megelőző csapás elve", magyarán a Nyugat-Németország és esetleg egész Nyugat-Európa ellen viselendő preventív háború koncepciója, amelyet egyébként a szovjet vezetés a nyolcvanas évek közepéig, mint katonapolitikai alapelvet kezelt.

Szóval - a szovjet politikai és katonai vezetés, bár félt, de készült a „megelőző háborúra". És ehhez fel kívánta használni a második világháborúból levont tapasztalatokat. Elsősorban azt, hogy „akié az olaj, azé a győzelem!"

A Szovjetunió tudatában volt a ténynek, hogy Nyugat-Európa sebezhető pontja: nincs saját kőolaj. Szovjet támadás esetén Nyugat-Európa csak a felhalmozott készletek erejéig bírná a háborút üzemanyaggal.

Ráadásul, ha sikerülne Nasszer törekvő-igyekvő Egyiptomját megnyerni szövetségesnek, és azt ajánlani neki: államosítsa a Szuezi-csatornát, ezzel két legyet lehet ütni egy csapásra. Egyrészt, amennyiben Nasszer kellőképpen gyűlöletes háborúba bonyolódna az államosítás miatt az angolokkal és a franciákkal, Egyiptom feltételezhetően nem engedi majd át az olajszállítmányokat egy Nyugat-Európát érő szovjet invázió esetén, másrészt a szovjet birodalmi flotta régi álma is teljesülhetne: távol-keleti egységeik a Szuezi-csatornán át az Indiai-óceánról végre bejutnak a vágyott Földközi-tengerre, amit 300 éve hiába sóvárogtak az orosz tengernagyok. És ha már bent vannak, akkor a török, illetve algériai kikötőkből Marseille felé induló olajszállítókat is elsüllyesztheti.

Ebben az esetben a francia tengerpartig 1-2 hónap alatt elfoglalható Nyugat-Európa. Szovjet számítások szerint a brit szigetek önmagukban elszigetelhetőek (blokád alá vehetők), hiszen üzemanyaghiány miatt örülhettek volna, ha a partraszállást kivédik. Persze, teszem hozzá, az USA-nak is volt hadi ereje és olajkészlete, de azt onnan csak tankhajón lehetett volna szállítani Európába, amiket el is lehetett süllyeszteni.

Mindezeken felül kalkulálandó, hogy Hruscsovnak 1956 elején már volt olyan rakétája, amellyel szovjet területről elérhette Londont, Párizst. A Nyugat akkor még nem rendelkezett ilyennel. 1957 nyarán Amerikát elérő interkontinentális rakéták is lesznek orosz kézben, talán 1956 nyarán is vannak, csak még nem jelentik be, míg az USA csak 1957 végén tud műholdat fellőni, bizonyítva: ő is birtokol interkontinentális rakétát. Tehát a rakéták terén ideiglenesen szovjet fölény volt. 

Tehát a szovjet stratégia szempontjából 1956 nyarán-őszén a legfontosabb a Szuezi-csatorna működésképtelenné tétele, ami a szovjet logika szerint Nyugat-Európa vereségét is ”beprogramozza”. Így Szuez volt elsődleges cél. Minden más, történjen akár a szovjet birodalmi szférán belül is, ehhez képest csak másodlagos. Főleg, mert Jalta garantált bizonyos „eddig a tiéd - innen az enyém" egyensúlyokat, amelyeket Hruscsov az osztrák és a finn viszonylatban be is tartott, az Egyesült Államoknak pedig nem állt érdekében 1956 őszén rakétahátrányban, az elnökválasztás miatt egyébként is „béna kacsa" periódusban felrúgni. És – minő „véletlen”! – az amerikai elnökválasztás mindig november első keddjén van, ami 1956-ban november 6.-ra esett. Tehát a „jaltai övezeten belül", így Lengyelországban is, Magyarországon is Hruscsovnak eleve szabad keze volt, Amerika itt és akkor eleve – lehetőség híján – nem kívánt beavatkozni.

Bár igaz, hogy a Jaltai Szerződés sok évre „bebetonozta" a határokat, az érdekszféra felosztását, és biztosította azt, hogy a nagyhatalmak nem avatkoznak be tevőlegesen egymás befolyási övezeteibe - azért azt nem lehetett szerződésben megtiltani, hogy az érintett országok népei ne tiltakozzanak, lázongjanak. A sztálinizmus ellen több, a szovjet birodalomhoz tartozó országban voltak megmozdulások 1953-1956 között. 1953-ban Kelet-Berlinben kezdődött, de a szovjet tankok igen hamar szétoszlatták a lázongó tömeget. 

1956-ban már több az elégedetlenségre utaló jel. A szovjet kommunista párt huszadik kongresszusa, a hivatalos hírzárlat ellenére kiszivárogtatott Hruscsov-beszéddel a sztálinizmus rémtetteiről, megállíthatatlan erjedést indított el. Lengyelországon és Magyarországon volt ez leginkább megfigyelhető.

A lengyel eseményekről Magyarországon az átlagember csupán annyit tud, hogy a magyar forradalom a lengyelekkel szimpatizáló egyetemisták tüntetéséből alakult ki október 23-án. 

Mivel utólag sokan összekeverik Poznant az októberi lengyel eseményekkel, mely utóbbiak miatt kezdődtek a budapesti lengyelbarát rokonszenvtüntetések, érdemes tisztázni: Poznan csak „előjáték". 1956 június 28-án a lengyel munkások, diákok, kistisztviselők tüntettek, majd fegyvert szerezve megostromolták a lengyel biztonsági erők épületeit, a kommunista párt objektumait. Mivel ezzel már felrémlett egy általános lengyel felkelés veszélye, a lázadást a hadsereg – elég sok áldozat árán – egy nap alatt felszámolta. 

Azonban a lengyel vezetés elindult a desztalinizáció útján. A lengyel vezetők jól megszervezték a fegyveres erők vezetésében a váltást, az új hadsereg és a belbiztonsági erők élére is a reformerek hívei kerültek. Október 19.-re összehívták a Lengyel Egyesült Munkáspárt központi bizottságának sorsdöntő ülését. Ezen a reformerek végleges győzelmet arattak a sztálinisták felett. 

Persze, a sztálinista, pro-szovjet politikai vezetők nem adták meg magukat könnyen. Csapatokat vezényeltek a főváros ellen. De a katonák csak ímmel-ámmal teljesítették a parancsot, ráadásul a reformisták irányítása alatt álló belbiztonsági csapatok nyilvánvalóvá tették: az új vezetés védelmében lőni fognak a támadókra. Amikor Hruscsov odaérkezett néhány társával, nyomást gyakorolni a lengyel vezetőkre, az egykori szemtanúk szerint a váratlanul Varsóba érkező szovjet különgépet, amely hozta a szinte teljes moszkvai vezérkart, egy órán át leszállni se engedték a varsói repülőtéren, addig a levegőben kellett körözniük. A földet érés után pedig Hruscsov testőreit a Gomulkához hű belbiztonságiak fogták körbe fegyverrel. 

Moszkva engedett, miután a nagy városok munkássága is jelezte: ha kell, fegyverrel védi meg az új, reformista vezetőket. A börtönből kiszabadult Wladislav Gomulka, a sztálinista koncepciós perek egyik áldozata lett a párt első titkára október 21-én. És a mozgósított szovjet csapatok október 23-án parancsot kaptak, hogy vonuljanak vissza támaszpontjaikra, laktanyáikba. 

Jogosan merül föl a kérdés, mi lehetett az oka annak, hogy lengyel ügyben két nap alatt meghátráltak a szovjet vezetők, akiket szabályosan megaláztak Varsóban? „Lenyelik" a sértést, sőt, később sem állítják félre Gomulkát és társait. Holott a megtorlásra több mint elegendő erő állomásozott Kelet-Németországban, Fehéroroszországban, és magában Lengyelországban is. Nemcsak, hogy nem indulnak el, de mint utólag kiderül Zsukov külön parancsa volt, a Kelet-Németországban tartózkodó csapatok ne moccanjanak a helyükről, be ne nyomuljanak Lengyelországba.

Pedig Lengyelország a tervezett európai háború szempontjából sokkal fontosabb volt, mint Magyarország. Csehszlovákiával együtt e két országon át lehetett a Nyugat fő erői ellen támadni, míg Magyarország felől csak Jugoszláviát lehetett sakkban tartani, a semleges Ausztrián, annak hegyein át Németország felé törni jóval nehézkesebb volt hadászatilag.

Mi volt az a tényező, ami, úgy tűnik, arra intette a szovjet katonai és politikai vezetést, hogy a birodalom lázongása ellenére Lengyelországban október 19-21-én még_ korai_ volt a fegyveres beavatkozás. Mi az, amire még várni kellett, és ami Magyarországon, November 4-én már nem volt korai?

A Kádár-korszak hivatalos történetírása nagy előszeretettel bizonygatta, hogy „az ellenforradalom a nyugati titkosszolgálatok által irányított" eseménysorozata volt. Miközben a nyugati világ sűrűn tagadta, hogy néhány túlbuzgó „alvállalkozása", például a Szabad Európa Rádió magyar adása kivételével egyáltalán nemhogy beavatkozott volna, de előzetesen akár tudomása lett volna az eseményekről. Valósan hivatkozva arra, hogy, semmi jel nem mutatott fegyveres felkelés közeledtére vagy érlelődésére. A Rajk-temetés kivételével még csak tömeges megmozdulás sem volt. 

Elvi viták, igaz, zajlottak sokfelé, az Írószövetségben, a Petőfi Körben és másutt, de konkrét, lázadó cselekvési programot október közepéig, amikor is a szegedi diákok úgy döntöttek, elsőként az országban, hogy a DISZ-t, a kommunista ifjúsági szervezetet otthagyva önálló diákszövetséget hoznak létre, nos, ilyen programot addig senki sem adott. És a budapesti tüntetést eredetileg kiváltó lengyel események, október 19-21-én kezdődtek. Más konkrét „tünete” a tömeges elégedetlenségnek, pláne fegyveres szervezkedésnek nem volt. 

Lezáratlan a vita arról, hogy a szovjet csapatokat mikortól helyezték hadikészültségbe a magyar események miatt. Azaz, mikor határozták el magukat a katonai vezetők fegyveres beavatkozásra?

A magyar kérdéssel foglalkozó ENSZ-vizsgálóbizottság rengeteg tanút hallgatott meg. Ezek szerint bizonyítható, hogy már október 23.-a előtt is történtek szovjet katonai mozgások a magyar határon. Például már október 12-én jöttek értesülések hogy a szovjet hadsereg megkezdte a felvonulást Huszt környékén. Október 20-án Hegyeshalmon riadókészültséget rendeltek el a határőröknek, mondván, nagyszámú határsértőre számíthatnak, akik el akarják kerülni a közelgő bevonulást. Ugyanezen a napon Nyíregyházán új szovjet csapatok érkezését konstatálták.

Hitelt érdemlő jelentések futottak be arról, hogy október 21-én és 22-én Románia Magyarországgal szomszédos területein szabadságon tartózkodó szovjet tiszteket, valamint németül és magyarul beszélő román tartalékos tiszteket hívtak be. Mindez a mozgósítás jele minden hadseregnél. Két nappal a magyar események előtt.

Október 20-án és 21-én pontonhidakat szereltek egybe Záhonyban a szovjet-magyar határon, és az orosz csapatok a Szovjetunióból jövet ezeken a pontonhidakon vonultak át október 24-ének reggelén. Hitelt érdemlő jelentéseket kapott a bizottság arról is, hogy már október 22-én szovjet kötelékeket láttak menetelni Szombathely és Székesfehérvár között, nyugat felől jövet, Budapest irányában. Október 23-ról 24-re virradó éjszaka szovjet kötelékek kezdtek átvonulni Szegeden majd vagy 36 órán át folytatták felvonulásukat a Budapest felé vezető úton.

Sőt, október 23-án Szerov hadseregtábornok, a Szovjetunió állambiztonsági hivatalának elnöke, vagyis a szovjet politikai rendőrség vezetője, már mint tanácsadó vett részt Budapesten, a belügyminiszteri tanácskozáson, ahol erőteljesen kifejtette nézeteit, hogyan kéne az egyetemisták, azaz szerinte fasiszták és az imperialisták csapata által meghirdetett békésnek induló tüntetést, ha kell fegyveres erőkkel is leverni. 

Levonható a következtetés, egyértelmű, hogy Moszkva már korábban elindított egy folyamatot. Nemcsak csapatokkal, hanem az igen hatékony titkosszolgálat révén is. És bizonyos, hogy jó előre telepített Budapestre néhány embert, a megfelelő felszereléssel, akik képesek voltak a tömegben elvegyülve minden kulcsfontosságú helyen és napon provokációkat elkövetni. 

Az eseményeket 1956-ban úgy a szovjetek által megszállott országokban, mint a Közel-Keleten is szovjet legszűkebb vezetés tartotta kézben, és egyedül a Szovjetuniónak állt érdekében – és lehetőségében! – kiprovokálni pontos időzítéssel, azaz a Szuezi válsággal azonos időben egy véresnek tűnő „ellenforradalmat” Magyarországon, amit aztán a Varsói Szerződésre hivatkozva hatalmas erővel elfojthatott, ezzel is megmutatva a világnak katonai erejét. 

Ez lett volna számára a legjobb pillanat elindítani a megelőző háborút, azaz lerohanni Nyugat-Európát, még akkor is, ha az USA beavatkozna, hiszen a szovjet rakéták már elérhetik, mielőtt az USA-ból kilőtt rakéták becsapódnának a szovjet hátországba. 

Első lépésként – ahogy már utaltam rá – felbíztatták Nasszer Egyiptomi elnököt a Szuezi csatorna államosítására, és 1955 nyarán a szovjet blokk, eddigi, Izraelt támogató gyakorlatával ellentétben, Csehszlovákián keresztül nagy mennyiségű fegyver eladásával támogatta az ötletet. Több száz tank, tüzérségi eszköz, MIG harci repülő és több ezer kézi fegyver mellé csehszlovák és szovjet tanácsadók is érkeztek, akik közül többen aktívan részt is vettek a későbbi harcokban, pl. pilótaként. Számítva arra, hogy ekként az „olajcsapra" is rátehetik a kezüket, és a Földközi-tengerre is bejuthat a szovjet flotta, ha másként nem, tengeralattjárók formájában. Ha pedig ez megtörténik, akkor a támadás „déli szárnya" is fedezve van, és a nyugati ellenállás 2-3 hét alatt, üzemanyag hiányában, megtörik.

A szovjet hírszerzésnek tudomása volt a Nasszer által „provokált” Anglia és Franciaország készülő szuezi intervenciójáról. Ők viszont tudták, amit London és Párizs még nem, hogy a két nyugati ország simán zsarolható atomcsapással, amit Amerika még nem tud elrettenteni. Egy pár hónapig legalábbis nem. Így az felelt meg legjobban Moszkva céljainak, ha Anglia és Franciaország kezdi el a háborút, és Moszkvának csak válaszolni kell.

A szovjet stratégia véglegesült, megvárni az angolok és franciák Szuezi támadását, és amikor már teljesen lehetetlenné teszik magukat az arab országok és a világ előtt, akkor kizavarni őket a Szuezi-övezetből. Két-három hónap elteltével, amíg az olajból is kifogynak, és lelki harckészségük is megrendül a súlyos kudarc után – jött volna el az ideje elindítani a szovjet tankokat, irány az Atlanti-óceán, de hamar, mielőtt még elkészülnének az amerikai interkontinentális rakéták. Mindenesetre, a háború első csatáját, a szuezit, meg kell nyerni, de úgy, hogy egy árva szovjet katona se lépjen Egyiptom földjére, mert akkor ugyanúgy meggyűlölik őket is az arab államokban, és jobb elkerülni egy gerillák elleni, elhúzódó sivatagi háborút.

Hogy lehet ezt megoldani? Úgy, hogy csendben kell maradni, Szueznél legalábbis. Mert ha a támadásra készülő angolok és franciák szagot fognak, hogy Hruscsovnak bármi kapcsolódása is van a szuezi eseményekhez, akkor lehet, hogy nem támadnak és akkor oda a szépen előkészített csapda. 

Viszont ezt az időt fel lehetett használni arra, hogy a XX. kongresszus, Hruscsov „sztálintalanító" beszéde után az egyre jobban fortyogó szövetségeseknek megmutassa: ki az úr a háznál. Mindezt úgy, hogy Sztálin kompromittált tanítványait a többi megbízhatatlan elemekkel együtt el lehessen egy füst alatt takarítani, és helyükbe új, megbízható helytartókat ültetni. 

A kérdés az volt, hogy hol történjék a példa statuálása? Az NDK-ban ne, hiszen az lett volna a támadás kiinduló frontországa. A cseheknél szintén ne, ők mélyen be voltak ékelődve, mint legnyugatabb kiindulópont, a „német front" oldalába. Bulgária, Románia valahogy nem akart forrongani, no meg az sem lett volna jó, mert az a déli hátvéd volt, a görög-török „második front" felől.

Maradt Lengyelország és Magyarország. Ebből a lengyel ügy volt a rázósabb, hiszen ez az ország lett volna a „nyugati front" fő utánpótlási vonala. Magyarország kockáztathatóbb volt pár napra. Mert Titóval akkor már béke honolt, és különben is, arrafelé Románián át megvolt az összeköttetés a tenger felé. Magyarország lenne a támadó front „zsákutcája", innen csak a semleges Ausztrián és a jól védett, magas hegyekkel borított Svájcon át lehet támadni nyugat felé. Ha meg Olaszország lenne a cél, az a román-jugoszláv irányon át volt elérhető, Titónak amúgy is volt elszámolnivalója néhány vitatott város és körzet miatt az olaszokkal. Tehát a demonstrációs játékot Magyarországon lehetett és csak itt volt érdemes lejátszani, felhívni a világ figyelmét addig is, amíg az angolok és franciák csendben elkészülnek a szuezi támadásra.

Az időpontok egybeesését érdemes figyelemmel kísérni. Október 22-én reggel titokban Párizsba érkezik David Ben Gurion, izraeli miniszterelnök. Háromoldalú megállapodást akart kötni az angolokkal és a franciákkal, mielőtt belépne a háborúba, amelynek következményei előreláthatatlanok voltak. Ma már megállapítható, hogy a támadás napját a párizsi találkozón rögzítették. Sem Párizs, sem London nem számított az amerikaiak erőteljes reagálására. Kétségtelen, hogy a két kormány nem közölte terveit Washingtonnal; abban bíztak, hogy nagy szövetségesük végül is tudomásul veszi a kész helyzetet. 

Sokkal bizonytalanabbak voltak Moszkva reagálása felől. Noha nem tartották valószínűnek, hogy a Szovjetunió fegyveresen beavatkozik Egyiptom védelmébe, mégis leginkább Moszkva esetleges reagálása aggasztotta őket. Nos, ez a veszély látszott elhárulni október 23-án, amikor megtudták, hogy a Szovjetunió még ki sem lábalt a kínos lengyel ügyből, és máris új válsággal néz szembe Budapesten.

Október 23.-án reggelre Moszkva – a brit hírszerzésbe beágyazott Kim Philby-Macleod-Burgess csoport ténykedése jóvoltából – már tudott a szuezi támadások időpontjáról, legfeljebb plusz-mínusz egy-két napnyi eltéréssel.

Kellett hát a „budapesti válság", a rádió és a telefonközpont ostroma, a szovjet tankok bevonulása, némi tűzharc, hogy a „hitet" a szuezre készülő angolokban és franciákban fenn lehessen tartani, sőt, a támadás időpontját előbbre hozatni velük. 

Ezért játszatta úgy végig a budapesti fegyveres cselekményeket, hogy higgyék nyugodtan az angolok és franciák, hogy Moszkva van csávában Budapesten, amiből nem tud kimászni. Miközben pont a fordítottja készülődött, őket csalták a szuezi csáva kellős közepébe (provokálva a Szuezi-csatorna államosításával és Izrael kizárásával használatából), ahonnét már nekik nem volt visszaútjuk.

Izrael október 29-én támadt. Addig Budapesten Ljascsenko különleges hadteste és Malinyin Vezérkari fönökhelyettes abszolut halogató politikát folytatott. Az angolok és a franciák október 30-án adtak ultimátumot Nasszernek. E nap volt a Köztársaság téri ostrom napja, és már bent voltak a zsákutcában a nyugatiak, már kezdődhetett az ürügy a varsói szerződésben kikötött baráti segitség indokolására. 
Oktober 31-én kezdték bombázni a brit és francia gépek Egyiptomot. És e napon jutott el a nyugati sajtóhoz a Köztársaság téri dokumentumfotó-sorozat, mintegy rendelésre. Mintha az angolok és a franciák maguknak rendezték volna a Köztársaság teret, ködfüggönynek. Pedig nekik rendezte - Moszkva. És végül, november negyedikére tervezték az angol-francia partraszállást Egyiptomban. Ezért ment ki a támadási parancs e napra, amit már nem lehet leállítani, de még így is jó volt, mert erre figyelt jobban a világ, és nem arra, hogy az angolok és franciák akkor másztak csak bele igazán a szuezi csapdába.
A magyarországi események miatt az oroszok fenyegető üzenete november 5.-re datálódik, amit az izraeli hadvezetés szerencsének tartott, hiszen ha Nagy-Britannia, Franciaország és Izrael október 29.-e előtt kapja a szovjet figyelmeztetést, nem valószínű, hogy sor került volna a Sinai hadjáratra. Bár Izraelnek ez persze jól jött, bizonyíthatta szárazföldi harci fölényét az egyiptomi hadsereggel szemben, de tragikus lett a britek és a franciák számára. Ugyanis a szovjet jegyzék, Hruscsov aláírásával a következőket tartalmazta: 

„Ha Önök úgy vélik, hogy légierejükkel és flottájukkal egy távoli, Önöknél sokkal kisebb országot megsemmisíthetnek, ajánljuk figyelmükbe azt a tényt, hogy van Önöknél nagyobb ország is. És ez az ország rendelkezik olyan fegyverekkel, hogy területéről megsemmisítheti az Önök fővárosait. Döntésüknél ezt vegyék figyelembe!"

A hatás megsemmisítő volt. A megfélemlített angolok és franciák visszavonultak. Ekkor szűntek meg elsőrendű világhatalomnak lenni és váltak „másodosztályú nagy*hatalommá". A szovjet terv bevált, lelkileg összeomolva, vesztesként távoztak Szueztől. Már csak a tartás nélkül maradt brit és francia hadsereg elleni szovjet támadás időpontját kellett volna kitűzni.

Szerencsére a szovjetek által eltervezett Nyugat-Európa elleni támadás mégsem valósult meg, annak ellenére hogy a Szovjetunió 1956 nyarán-telén érte el szuperhatalmi csúcspontját. A Kreml urai ugyanis előbb akarnak osztozni a hatalmon és a zsákmányon, mintsem az utolsó győzelmet, Nyugat-Európában learatnák. Közrejátszott a két erőközpont, „Sztálin régi harcosai”, a hadvezetés tagjai és Hruscsov által képviselt „reformerek” közötti vetélkedés, intrikák felszámolása, mindez 1957 őszéig is elhúzódott. Ami nagy hiba volt, mert 1957 késő őszére már az Egyesült Államoknak is lett interkontinentális, bevethető rakétája. Akkortól „büntetlenül" Nyugat-Európa nem volt lerohanható. A „történelmi pillanat" örökre elmúlt. A birodalom elindult a megállíthatatlan lefele sodródás útján, a végszakaszban nyilvánvaló zuhanással. És, bár mint Rómában vagy Bizáncban, jönnek még fényes sikerek, de azok már csak arra voltak jók, hogy takarják a haldoklást.

De tény, hogy 1956-ban a három főkérdés a Szovjetunió számára: a megelőző támadás szovjet részről, nyugat felé, azután Szuez - az átkaroló hadművelet, amely a fő csapást megelőzi és a Magyar Ügy - ami egyuttal alkalmat adott a Szovjeutniónak, hogy a Varsói Egyezmény érdekében, egy másik szocialista állam „segitségére sietve”, Magyarországgal és a többi Szocialista országon belül elismertesse katonai hegemóniáját és egyuttal a nyugat számára is bemutassa katonai fölényét. 

Tehát a szovjet vezetés kiprovokálta a magyar felkelést, hogy egyfelől a briteket és a franciákat becsalja a szuezi háború kirobbantásába (a Nyugat-Európa ellenei agressziójának majdani sikere érdekében), másfelől a szatellit-államai megrendszabályozására. Nyugat-Európát pedig az USA demarsa és a szovjet vezetés belharcainak felizzása mellett Izrael hősies harca és győzelme mentette meg.

Mindezek tudatában hogyan értékeljük akkor a magyar forradalmat, és főleg a harcokban résztvevő, életüket kockáztató forradalmárokat? Veszít-e értékéből a független Magyarországba vetett hitűkért való lelkesedésük és önfeláldozásuk, csupán azért, mert egy kierőszakolt, és manipulált provokáció áldozatául estek?

Semmi esetre sem. A fegyveres provokációkra nem lehetett másként reagálni, mint fegyverrel. Mert az ún. magyar ügy nem ”egyszerű” lázongás, hanem egy idegen hatalom elleni fegyveres harc, sőt elemi erejű népfelkelés volt. Igaz, ez a háború a hatalmas túlerővel szemben csakis vereséggel végződhetett. De alkalmat adott több százezer magyar embernek külföldre jutnia, menteni nemcsak az életét, de megalapozni jobb jövőjét is. És ez a vesztes harc egyúttal bemutatta a Szovjetek brutális hataloméhségét, ami nagyban hozzájárult a nyugati világon élő kommunista szimpatizánsok kiábrándulásához is.

Viszont ez a manipuláció még inkább kihangsúlyozza, mennyire erkölcstelen és cinikusak voltak a szovjet hatalom és a Kádár-uralom által „legázolt ellenforradalom” után kierőszakolt tömeges perek, ahol ártatlan emberek ezreit vontak felelőségre olyan tettekért, amiket még álmukban sem követhettek el. Ugyanakkor az igazi tettesek, a provokátorok, soha nem voltak megnevezve, vagy felelőségre vonva. 

Azt még hozzá kell tennem, hogy szovjet provokáció ide-oda, azonban a magyar antisztálinista forradalom éppen úgy – mutatis mutandis – megérlelődött a hazai államszocializmus méhében, éppannyira indukálták az ország saját társadalmi-nemzeti ellentmondásai, mint annak idején az 1918-19-es forradalmakat a Monarchia, s azon belül a dualista Magyarország idült megoldatlanságai. Tehát ha nincs szovjet provokáció, valamilyen módon és formában a robbanás bekövetkezik. Ahogyan történelmietlen és erkölcstelen a bolsevikokat és követőiket hibáztatni, hogy az első világháború kínálta-teremtette helyzetben harcba indultak a világforradalom győzelméért, a kommünárokat pedig, hogy 1871-ben felvették a burzsoá kormány által elébük dobott kesztyűt vagy az 1789-es francia, majd az 1848. márciusi magyar forradalom felkelőit, hogy éltek a lehetőséggel, ugyanúgy cinizmus a magyar 1956 forradalmárait és szabadságharcosait „lesajnálni”, erőfeszítéseiket, áldozataikat feleslegesnek nyilvánítani.

Ötvenhat évvel az események után, talán tisztábbak a vonalak, érthetőbbek az összefüggések is. De semmi esetre sem kisebbítik az eseményben résztvevő, lelkes emberek tetteit, akik életüket áldozva is mentették a menthetőt.

opácsi Judith

2012, október 20.

Köszönettel tartozom Fekete György történelemtanár és mentálpedagógus segítségéért, mert hajnalok hajnalán hajlandó volt írásomat korrigálni és fontos észrevételekkel, tanácsokkal ellátni.

Forrásaim:

Dr. Szatmári Jenő István: A Magyar történelem titkos története 

Titkos jelentések 1956. okt. 23.-nov. 4. (A budapesti és moszkvai brit és USA-nagykövetségek korabeli dokumentumainak válogatása.) Kiadta: Hírlapkiadó Vállalat, Budapest.

1956. Az Egyesült Nemzetek Szervezete különbizottságának jelentése.(Korabeli szemtanúk vallomásai alapján.) Hunnia Kiadó, Budapest, 1989.

Gosztonyi Péter: Föltámadott a tenger... 1956. (A magyar október törté*nete, a Svájcban élő történész adatai alapján.) Népszava Kiadó, Budapest.

Gosztonyi Péter: A magyar Golgota. (Az 1956 utáni megtorlások krónikája és egyéb fontos részlet-tanulmányok.) Százszorszép Kiadó, Budapest, 1993.



Encyclopedia of the Cold War, Kiadó:Taylor & Francis US 2006

ISBN: 0415975158, 9780415975155
The Suez War of 1956, http://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/History/Suez_War.html
Király Béla: Az első háború szocialista országok között[/I] (New Brunswick: Magyar Öregdiákok Szövetsége-Bessenyei György Kör, 1981).

Dokumentumok az ENSZ 1956-os Különbizottságának tevékenységéről


----------



## bátran77 (2013 Június 29)

Rubicon 2002.02. szám
Daliás idők.
A magyar történelem nagy csatái

[HIDE-REPLY-THANKS]http://data.hu/get/6698713/Rubicon_2002_02.pdf [/HIDE-REPLY-THANKS]


----------



## bátran77 (2013 Július 27)

A Rubicon ezen száma csak Kossuth Lajossal foglalkozik.
Érdekességek:
Emigrációban Kossuthot több város képviselővé és díszpolgárrá választotta.
Ferencz József megtagadta az állampolgárságot Kossuthtól, több törvényben is megpróbálta
hontalanná tenni.

http://data.hu/get/6778280/Rubicon_2002_08.pdf


----------



## bátran77 (2013 Július 27)

A Rubicon 2004. év 1 száma kizárólag Rákóczival foglalkozik.

```
http://data.hu/get/6778413/Rubicon_2004_01.pdf[/Rubicon_2004_01.pdf
```


----------



## Jókai Mór (2015 Április 13)

Az írásbeliség kialakulása Magyarországon


A 12. század legjelentősebb uralkodója III. Béla (1172-1196) volt. Az Árpádok magyar királysága ekkoriban állt hatalma tetőpontján. Béla újításaként tartják számon a királyi kancellária felállítását. A 12. századig a kevés számú oklevelet a királyi kápolna mellett működő papok foglalták írásba. A század közepén erre a célra külön testület alakult, amelyet nyugati, elsősorban pápai mintára kancelláriának neveztek. A kancellária az uralkodó iratkiállító szerve volt, vezetője, a kancellár a főpapok közül került ki, ő őrizte a király címeres pecsétnyomóját.

A kancellárián az alábbiak szerint történt az ügyintézés. A felek írásbeli kérvénnyel fordultak az intézményhez. A kancellária ezután előkészítette az ügyet arra, hogy az uralkodó és a tanácsa döntsön az ügyben. A döntés után a kancellária parancsot kapott arra, hogy a döntésnek megfelelően állítsa ki az oklevelet. A szövegek megfogalmazása a jegyzők, nótáriusok feladata volt, akik a fogalmazványok elkészítéséhez különböző segédkönyveket – tankönyveket, formulagyűjteményeket – használtak, amelyek korábbi ügyekben kibocsátott oklevelek formuláit tartalmazták. A fogalmazványt ezután bemutatták az oklevél kiadójának, az ő jóváhagyása után az irat az írnokok kezébe került, akik a fogalmazványt mindenki számára olvasható, világos betűkkel letisztázták. Az így elkészült oklevelet bemutatták az oklevél kiadójának, aki aláírásával vagy pecsétjével hitelesítette azt. A megpecsételés után az oklevelet bevezették az iktatókönyvbe, ahonnan az oklevél utólag bármikor előkereshető volt. Végül a fizetendő illeték kirovása után az oklevelet átadták az oklevélnyerőnek. A királyi kancellária mellett később az országos méltóságoknak – a királynénak, a főpapoknak, a nádornak, az országbírónak, az erdélyi vajdának, a horvát bánnak stb. – saját kancelláriái alakultak ki. Ezek a kancelláriák az igazságszolgáltatással, a kormányzással, a közigazgatással kapcsolatos írásos teendőket látták el.

A királyi udvar irodája nem győzte az ország írásbeli feladatainak egészét intézni, az ország lakói sem utazhattak a királyi udvarba minden egyes hivatalos írást igénylő üggyel. Egy királyi birtokadomány számtalan teendővel járt: fel kellett mérni az illető földet, tájékozódni kellett, nem tart-e igényt rá más is. Ha pedig megkapta valaki az adományt, azt birtokba is kellett vennie. Minderről csak írásban lehetett intézkedni, hiszen az eseménynek csak így maradhatott hiteles tanúbizonysága. 1200 előtt főképp az egyházi intézmények fektettek rá súlyt, hogy jogaik írásban is pontosan rögzítve legyenek, ezután azonban a világi birtokosok részére kiállított iratok száma is megsokasodott. A magánosok egymás közti ügyleteit, szerződéseiket, rendelkezéseiket a hiteles helyek foglalták írásba. Ezek egyházi testületek – káptalanok, bencés apátságok stb. – voltak, ahol mindig volt megfelelően képzett személy az iratok kiállítására, és minden megyében működött legalább egy ilyen intézmény. A helybeli birtokosok, bármi írásban rögzítendő ügyük támadt, a legközelebbi hiteles helyet keresték fel, amely a kívánt tartalmú iratot megfelelő díjért kiállította és hitelesítette, sőt hajlandó volt a sekrestyében “örök időkre” megőrizni azt. A legjelentősebb hiteles helyek a káptalanok voltak, itt intézték a legtöbb birtokügyet, ezért a tudás megtestesítőiként is emlegették őket: “Nem káptalan a fejem.” – szól a mondás.

Az írásbeliség elrendelése (III. Béla 1181. évi okleveléből)

„Minthogy az emberi természet gyarlósága következtében s az idő előrehaladásával a letűnt dolgok emlékezetét könnyen elragadja a feledés, illő az írás erejével megerősíteni azt, amiben a szerződő felek egymás között megállapodtak. Hogy ez az írás segítségével és alkalmatos férfiak tanúbizonyságával sérthetetlenül és szilárdan megmaradjon, azért én, Béla, Magyarország dicső királya megfontoltan és királyi méltóságomnak jövőjéről is gondoskodva – nehogy bármilyen az én személyem előtt megtárgyalt és megvitatott ügy feledésbe merüljön – szükségesnek tartottam, hogy minden, az én felséges személyem jelenlétében előadott dolog az írás bizonyosságával erősítessék meg…”



A középkor hivatalos iratait a történettudomány oklevélnek (diploma) nevezi. Az oklevél




jogokat állapított meg, egyúttal azok igazolására is szolgált. Az okleveleket latin nyelven

Az oklevelek hitelességét a pecsét szavatolta. Az általános írástudatlanság korában a pecsét, mint jól azonosítható jelkép nem csupán a hitelesítést, hanem a hatalom gyakorlását is szolgálta. A középkorban a pecsét három feladatot láthatott el: garantálta valamely irat titkosságát, sértetlenségét (zárópecsét); bizonyította a tulajdont vagy hitelesítette az okiratot. Magyarországon már Szent István használt pecsétet, Szent László törvényeiben a király mellett említést tesz a nádor, a királybírák, az érsekek, a püspökök stb. pecsétjéről is.



A középkorban a pecsét anyaga fém vagy viasz volt. A fémek közül az ólom, az ezüst és az arany volt használatos – arany pecsétet csak az uralkodók használhattak, ezüstpecsétet Bizáncban, ólompecsétet pedig főleg a pápai kancellárián alkalmaztak. A fémpecséttel megerősített oklevelet nevezzük bullának. A legáltalánosabban azonban a méhviasz használata terjedt el.

A pecsét a tulajdonosát testesítette meg, ezért rajta feliratokat, képeket, portrékat, címereket, vagy ezek kombinációit találhatjuk meg. A pecsétkép általában két részből áll: a feliratból és a tulajdonképpeni pecsétképből, amely tulajdonosát, jelvényét vagy címerét ábrázolja. Az oklevelek és az azokat hitelesítő pecsétek fontosságát bizonyítja, hogy az oklevél- és pecséthamisítás a középkorban felségsértésnek számított, ezért halállal büntették.


----------



## Jókai Mór (2015 Április 13)

II. András uralkodása, az Aranybulla


A források tanúsága szerint II. András király (1205-1235) pazarló, költekező ember volt, aki kedvelte a pompát, a lovagi tornákat, a hadakozást, és számolatlanul szórta szét a rá hagyott örökséget.




Az Aranybulla pecsétjeAndrás első felesége Gertrúd lett, akinek apja a német-római császár alattvalója volt, őrgrófságát Merániának nevezték, ezért hívták a Gertrúddal együtt Magyarországra került németeket merániaknak. A királyi párnak köszönhetően Gertrúd testvére, Bertold Kalocsa érseke lett, később horvát báni, majd erdélyi vajdai címet kapott. Az a látványos kedvezés, amelyet András sógora iránt tanúsított, az országban széles körű elégedetlenséget váltott ki. Tovább rontotta a közhangulatot, hogy Gertrúd másik két testvére is Magyarországra jött, a király nekik is óriási területeket adományozott.

Ugyancsak főként a “merániak” voltak II. András adományainak a haszonélvezői is. András ugyanis szakított elődeinek azzal a gyakorlatával, hogy jövedelemhez elsősorban saját birtokaik bevételéből jutottak. Ő hozzálátott a királyi földek nagymértékű eladományozásához, s jövedelmeit elsősorban a királyi jogon szedett regálékra alapozta. Birtokadományai nemcsak az Árpád-ház magánbirtokait érintették, de sor került a szintén királyi birtoknak számító várbirtokok eladományozására is. Maga a király így fogalmazta meg új politikájának lényegét: “Az uralkodó számára az adományozás legjobb mértéke a mértéktelenség”.

Ezen okok miatt országos elégedetlenség bontakozott ki Gertrúd és németjei ellen. Az összeesküvést azok a nagyurak vezették, akik a királyi udvarban magas tisztségeket viseltek, közelről látták tehát Magyarország javainak könnyelmű eltékozlását. A gyilkos merényletre 1213-ban került sor, amikor a király éppen úton volt gyakori halicsi (galíciai) hadjáratai egyikére. Az összeesküvők célpontja Gertrúd volt, de több más német is áldozatul esett a támadásnak.

A legnagyobb jelentősége mégis annak a szervezkedésnek lett, amely 1222-ben robbant ki a királlyal szemben. Vezetői olyan előkelők voltak, akiket András korábban kiszorított a hatalomból. Ők érthető módon sérelmezték a birtokok korlátlan eladományozását és az ő kárukra nagy hatalomhoz jutott idegenek jelenlétét.

Ezek az előkelők támogatókra leltek a királyi szerviens – azaz királyi szolgáló – nevet viselő, tekintélyes létszámú társadalmi csoportban. A szerviensek kisebb földbirtokokkal rendelkező szabadok voltak, akik a királynak tartoztak katonai szolgálattal. A birtokadományozások révén megerősödő nagybirtok alapvetően veszélyeztette a szerviensek helyzetét. A szerviensek azért harcoltak, hogy megmaradjon az őket csak a királyhoz láncoló kötelék, s ne legyenek a magánbirtokosok “úri” szolgálói. Ők erőszakolták ki tehát 1222-ben II. Andrástól az Aranybulla néven ismert kiváltságlevelet. Az Aranybulla kiemelkedően fontos állomás az ország történelmében: míg 1222 előtt a királyon és néhány tucat egyházi és világi előkelőn kívül másnak egyáltalán nem volt beleszólása az ország irányításába, most egy sokkal szélesebb társadalmi csoport tagjai nyilvánították ki azt az óhajukat, hogy véleményüket immár vegyék figyelembe.

Az Aranybulla legtöbb pontja nem valósult meg. De mert utóbb a főleg szerviensekből formálódó köznemesség ezt tekintette szabadságjogai alapjának, később afféle “nemesi alkotmány” lett belőle. Ugyancsak András uralkodása alatt bocsátották ki a Zala megyében élő szerviensek azt az iratukat (1232), amely az első bizonyság arra, hogy a szerviensek saját megyéjükben elláthattak igazságszolgáltatási feladatokat. Ebből nőtt ki a szolgabírói tisztség, amely a vármegyei ügyekben látta el a bírói teendőket. Ezzel megszületett a vármegye első választott tisztségviselője.

II. Andrást aligha lehet előrelátó, bölcs uralkodónak minősíteni. Mégis valamit ösztönösen megsejtett abból, hogy a korábbi kormányzati mód alapos változtatásokra szorul. Igaza volt abban, hogy többé nem tartható fenn a királyi földbirtok abszolút túlsúlya mint a királyi hatalom legfőbb anyagi forrása. De nem mérlegelte azt, hogy megvannak-e a feltételek az ily módon kieső bevételek pótlására. S mivel nem voltak meg, szinte egész országlását a pénztelenség jellemezte. András megannyi tulajdonsága éles ellentétben állt elsőszülött fia, Béla jellemével. A véletlen játéka, hogy a könnyelmű királyt a szigorú erkölcsű utód, IV. Béla követte a trónon.


----------



## Horkanto (2015 Október 25)

Mivel Magyaroszágnak elég sokáig szoros viszonya volt a Habsburg birodalommal, bizom benne, hogy érdeklő szemekre talál a Habsburgok felemelkedésének története

*A Habsburgok felemelkedése és családfája*
*/Harmat Árpád Péter/*

A Habsburgok évszázadokon keresztül kiemelkedően fontos szerepet játszottak Európa történetében. Globális jelentőségüket, európai szerepüket azóta is többen vitatják, ám azt minden kutató elismeri, hogy XIII. századi felbukkanásuk, és XIX. századi letűnésük közt eltelt évszázadokban Európa több országának történelmében meghatározó szerepet töltöttek be. Különösen igaz ez hazánkra, hiszen történelmünkben 1526 és 1918 közt, azaz majdnem 400 éven keresztül folyamatosan jelen voltak. *Cikkünk legfontosabb részét a Habsburgok egyszerűsített családfája alkotja*, mely nagyvonalakban - a teljesség igénye nélkül - de kezelhető és áttekinthető formában mutatja be a dinasztia legfontosabb tagjainak rokoni kapcsolatait. (Cikkünk középső részén látható a családfa.)

A Habsburg család eredete a 10. századig nyúlik vissza. Az első név szerint ismert ős Gazdag Guntram volt, bár ő még nem viselte a Habsburg nevet (973-ban halt meg). A Habsburg név a 11. században ragadt az alemann eredetű családra, amikor II. Ottó (meghalt 1111) a mai Svájc területén, Aargau kantonban, az Aare és a Reuss folyók egybefolyásánál fekvő *Habichtsburg grófja* lett. Más forrás szerint Habichtsburgot Guntram unokája, Werner építtette, aki egyébként 1002-től már strassburgi püspök volt. *A vár neve magyarul Héjavárat jelent*, és innen ered az ismert Habsburg családi címer is. Birtokaik kezdetben főleg a sváb hercegségben terültek el, amit később elzászi területekkel egészítettek ki (egyes források szerint ezzel ellentétben az elzászi birtokok jelentették a kezdeti törzsterületet).

*A császári cím megszerzése*

A Habsburg család történetében jelentős fordulópontot jelentett *Habsburg Rudolf császárrá választása 1273 -ban*. A Német-Római Birodalomban a korábbi három évszázadban kizárólag a legnagyobb fejedelemségek urai ültek a császári trónuson, így Szászország és Bajorország urai, vagyis a Liudolfingok, Staufok és Welfek. Azonban az interregnum káosza után a német fejedelmek már olyan uralkodót akartak, akinek nincs jelentős hatalom a kezében, és nem valamelyik nagy hercegség élén áll. Így részben az egymással szembeni hatalomféltés, részben saját *önállóságuk megőrzése érdekében egy jelentéktelen grófi család sarját szerették volna a birodalom élén látni*. Tervüket a hataloméhes II. Premysl Ottokár terjeszkedő politikája is alátámasztotta, hiszen a cseh uralkodó amúgy is jelentős területei mellé (Csehország, Morvaország és Szilézia) újabb grófságokat akart bekebelezni, sőt a császári címre áhítozott. A nürnbergi várgróf, Zollern Frigyes elsők között ismerte fel a veszélyt: ha Ottokár császár lesz, akkor már olyan nagy hatalmat szerez magának, amivel visszaszoríthatja a többi német fejedelem önállósodási törekvéseit. *Frigyes sikerrel győzte meg a német fejedelmeket *arról, hogy Ottokár hatalomra jutásának megakadályozása érdekében a Sváb Hercegségben élő *Habsburg Rudolf grófot válasszák meg császárnak*. Végül 1273 október 1 -én a német választófejedelmek egyhangúlag - Ottokár tüntető távolmaradása mellett - német királlyá választották Habsburg Rudolfot. Megkoronázására 1273. október 24-én Aachenben került sor!

*Ausztria megszerzése*

A későbbi Ausztria területét II. Ottó császár (961/73-983) keleti határvidékként 976-ban a bajor Babenberg Lipót őrgrófnak adományozta mint birodalmi hűbérbirtokot. *A terület neve a 10. századtól kezdve már Ostarrichi, azaz Keleti Birodalom.*Rőtszakállú Frigyes 1156-ban az őrgrófságot hercegséggé nyilvánította és a Babenberg-dinasztia megerősítette uralmát. II. Harcias Frigyes herceg a IV. Béla magyar király elleni ütközetben a Lajta mentén életét vesztette, így 1246-ban kihalt a dinasztia.

A gazdátlanná vált jelentős tartományra azonban több környező hatalom is benyújtotta igényét, így például II. Ottokár cseh király és IV. Béla magyar uralkodó. IV. Ince pápa a következőképpen osztotta el a területet: Ottokár kapta Ausztria, Traungau, Alsó-Ausztria és Salzkammergut földjét, míg V. István, Béla fia örökölte Stájerországot. Közben azonban a német fejedelmek által császárrá választott *Habsburg Rudolf is bejelentette: császárként jogot formál a hercegségre*. Rudolf döntése mögött azon felismerés állt, hogy a család svájci birtokai egyre nagyobb veszélyben álltak az 1230 -tól megalakuló kantonok miatt. A Habsburgoknak *- fennmaradásuk érdekében égetően nagy szükségük volt arra, hogy új birtokokat szerezzenek*, lehetőleg távol a forrongó Svájctól. Így Rudolfnak kapóra jött a Babenberg család kihalása, mert így császárként bejelenthette igényét az Osztrák hercegségre.

A két nagy rivális Rudolf és II. Ottokár cseh király végül 1278-ban a morvamezei csatában ütközött meg egymással. A jelentős csatában Habsburg Rudolf (1278–1291) IV. Kun László magyar király segítségével nagy győzelmet aratott. E diadallal kezdődött a Habsburgok felemelkedése. 1278-ban Habsburg Rudolf megszerezte az osztrák hercegséget, majd a 14. században Karintiát, Krajnát, Tirolt, Triesztet és Vorarlberget, ezzel kialakultak az osztrák örökös tartományok.

A teljes cikk: http://tortenelemklub.com/adattar/10-a-habsburgok-csaladfaja-es-a-dinasztia-felemelkedese?catid=51:uralkodoi-csaladfak


----------



## Horkanto (2015 Október 25)

*Cserbenhagyta a Nyugat Magyarországot 1956-ban?*




*Ötvenhét évvel előtt, 1956. november 12-én tűzte a napirendjére a magyar kérdést az ENSZ Közgyűlése. Valóban ez volt minden, amit a Nyugat a magyarokért akkor tehetett? Harold E. Stassennek volt jobb ötlete, de nem biztos, hogy sikerrel járt volna, ha mellé állnak a döntéshozók.*

Igaz, nem állítható, hogy a Nyugat próbált volna minden lehető segítséget megadni a szabadságáért harcoló, majd elbukó magyaroknak. De az sem, hogy felelős helyekről mindenfélét megígértek volna, amit aztán nem teljesítettek.

Az amerikai politikusok a drámai napokban igyekeztek tisztázni, hogy nem tudnak katonai segítséget nyújtani a kelet-európai „rab nemzeteknek”, de közben nem akarták elveszíteni a hazai közvélemény és a világ szemében a szabadság bajnokának szerepét sem. Mint Békés CsabaEgy megvalósulatlan amerikai javaslat a magyar forradalom megsegítésére 1956-ban (Holmi, 1993/10.) című tanulmányában már húsz éve megírta, John Foster Dulles külügyminiszter (nem összetévesztendő testvérével Allan Dulles-szel, aki a CIA igazgatója volt) már két nappal a magyar forradalom kirobbanása előtt, mikor még csak Lengyelországban indultak mozgásba a szovjet tankok, egy tévéműsorban kijelentette, hogy „az Egyesült Államok akkor sem küldene csapatokat Lengyelországba, ha ott a szovjetek fegyveres beavatkozására kerülne sor.” Ugyanő egy héttel később, már a pesti harcok idején, de még a szuezi válság kirobbanása előtt a dallasi Világpolitikai Tanács előtt nyilvánosan kifejtette, hogy a harcoló magyarok „bennünk igaz és odaadó barátra lelnek, aki osztozik_vágyaikban_. Tudniuk kell, hogy számíthatnak _javainkra_, amelyek segítenek átvészelni a _gazdasági átalakulás_ éveit. […] Legfőbb _vágyunk_, hogy ezek a népek, […] visszakaphassák szuverén jogaikat és szabadon választhassák meg kormányaikat.” Vagyis úgy állt ki a magyarok mellett, hogy egy szóval sem utalt katonai segítségre: a vágyakban és költségekben kívánt osztozni, nem pedig a véráldozatban, máshogy mondva – ellentétben a Mária Teréziának adott egykori magyar felajánlással – „zabot” ígért, de „életet és vért” nem.

Más kérdés, hogy ebből mi jutott el a magyar fülekhez, és ha valami eljutott, akkor azok mennyire voltak érzékenyek ezekre a kis jelentésbeli finomságokra. Aki nagyon akarta, érthette úgy, hogy az amerikaiak_általában_ mindenféle segítséget megígértek. A beszéd a Szovjetunió támadókedvű héjáinak lecsillapítását célozta, de inkább felbátorította őket, különösen azzal az azóta híressé vált mondattal, amit mindehhez hozzátett: „Mi nem tekintjük ezeket a nemzeteket potenciális katonai szövetségeseinknek”. (Ezt ismételte meg az elnök is 31-én egy tévébeszédben.) Az oroszok ugyanis ezt úgy is olvashatták, hogy Amerikát nem érdekli, mit művelnek Magyarországon, nem fognak beavatkozni.

Nyilvánvaló volt, hogy katonai erőt nem vethetnek be, és nem vállalhatnak egy világháborút a magyarokért, mert ebből senki, beleértve Magyarországot nem jöhet ki jól. Akik más országokban történő amerikai beavatkozásokkal példálóznak elfelejtik, hogy az Egyesült Államok soha nem vezényelt katonákat olyan területre, ahol már szovjet haderő volt jelen, mert ezzel az atomháborút kockáztatta volna. De nyilván félreérthető üzenetet sem kellett volna küldeni.

Békés Csaba említett tanulmányából már kiderült (amit később is megírt): a szerencsétlen megnyilatkozást sugalmazó amerikai diplomata éppen ellenkező céllal, a magyarok lehető legnagyobb diplomáciai megtámogatásáért lobbizott akkor már napok óta. E politikust Harold E. Stassennek hívták, és Eisenhower elnök leszerelési tanácsadójaként tevékenykedett. Stassen 1939 és 42 között Minnesota állam kormányzója volt, 1948-ban pedig nekiindult az elnökválasztásnak is, de a konzervatívok előválasztásán elbukott.

A magyarok mellett október 26-án lépett akcióba, előbb a Nemzetbiztonsági Tanácsban, majd külön a külügyminiszterrel tárgyalt, végül az elnöknek írt levelet. Arra akarta rávenni őket, hogy bizalmas úton közöljék az oroszokkal, az Egyesült Államok nem kívánja, hogy a felszabaduló Magyarország a szövetségese legyen, és támogatná, hogy közösen egy Ausztriához hasonló semleges státuszt biztosítsanak számukra. Stassen nyilván látta, hogy az ENSZ-ben történő látványos lármázás, vagyis a Biztonsági Tanácshoz történő fordulás (melyet 26-án elhatároztak) nem több pótcselekvésnél; helyette inkább csendes, kulisszák mögötti háttértárgyalásokkal lehetne eredményt elérni. Az elnököt végül meggyőzte, de a külügyminisztert nem, aki az ötletet félszívvel tolmácsolta a fent idézett 27-i, beszédben, és abból egyszerűen „kifelejtette” a semlegességre és Ausztriára történő utalást: így maradt a homályos félüzenet a „nem-szövetségről”.

Stassen azonnal észbekapott, és ennek ellensúlyozására 29-én új tervet fogalmazott meg egy írásos feljegyzésben. Ebben azt javasolta, hogy Amerika bizalmasan, közvetítők útján ajánlja fel, hogy a szovjet csapatok kivonása és Magyarország semlegessége esetén ennek megfelelő számú amerikai és angol katonát vonnak ki nyugatról. Még azzal is érvelt, hogy ez csökkentené a katonai kiadásokat, és nem jelentene gyengülést, mert a csapatkivonásokat ellensúlyozza a nukleáris arzenál és a máshol épülő támaszpontok sora. Közvetítőnek az ENSZ főtitkárt vagy Titót javasolta. Az ötlet végül bekerült egy külügyminisztériumi szakanyagba október 31-én, de tárgyalására már nem került sor. A Nemzetbiztonsági Tanács november 1-i ülését ugyanis, ahol ezt megvitatták volna, teljes egészében a 29-én kirobbant közel-keleti válságnak szentelték.

Ettől függetlenül, nem biztos, hogy a javaslat átment volna, mert Békés kutatásai alapján a külügyminiszter és a katonai lobbi ellenezte azt: ellentétben Stassennel nem Magyarország sorsa, hanem a globális katonai egyensúly érdekelte őket, és ebből a szempontból nézve túl nagy árnak tartották volna a nyugat-európai katonai jelenlét csökkentését. (A helyzet hasonló volt, mint Teheránban 1943-ban, ahol Churchill azért javasolt balkáni partraszállást, hogy Közép-Európát megóvja a szovjet megszállástól, míg az amerikaiak a nácik fölötti gyors győzelem katonai szempontja miatt támogatták a normandiait.) Stassen javaslatának ellenzői abban sem bíztak, hogy a Szovjetunió elfogadná azt, hiszen ezzel nemcsak olyasmit kérnek tőle, amit maguk is megtesznek (katonai erők kivonását), hanem ráadásul egy ország feladását.

El kell ismerni tehát, hogy a nyugat mozgástere kicsi volt, és még ha fel is sorakozott volna mindenki Stassen ötlete mögé, akkor sem biztos, hogy eredményt érnek el, hiszen ez nem rajtuk, hanem a szovjet vezetőkön múlt. Mindenesetre illő lenne, hogy ne csak cserbenhagyottként tekintsünk magunkra, hanem a körülményeket is vegyük számításba, és megőrizzük emlékezetünkben Stassent is, aki annak ellenére lobbizott makacsul a magyarok mellett, hogy a siker kétséges volt. Természetesen a közismertebb dán Povl Bang-Jensen ENSZ diplomatával együtt, aki még életét is áldozta a magyar ügyért.

Akárcsak a diplomáciai támogatás esetében, ellentmondásos a helyzet a kétszázezer magyar 56-os menekült megsegítésével is. Nóvé Béla idén megjelent kötete több tanulmányában is ismerteti két éves kutatásai eredményét (ezekből a szerző közlése szerint monográfia és film is készül). A szerző kiderítette, hogy a mintegy húszezer (!), felnőtt kísérő nélkül nyugatra távozó kamasz némi induló segítséget kapott ugyan odakint, de jelentős számban elkallódtak, közülük például több ezren az idegenlégióba illetve az amerikai hadseregbe kényszerültek menekülni a nyomor elől. De, mint Nóvétól megtudhatjuk, ez is csak a történet egyik oldala. Hiszen sok ezret közülük nyugaton örökbe fogadtak, az angliai bányász szövetség pedig ösztöndíjakkal segítette a kiérkező vájártanoncok tömegeit. Nem is beszélve a kis Ausztriáról, melynek keleti fele csak egy évvel korábban szabadult a szovjet megszállástól, és melynek hatóságai nagy erőbedobással foglalkoztak a menekültekkel; a gyerekeknek például egész magyar nyelvű középiskolai hálózatot hoztak létre.

Miért van, hogy annyira szeretjük az áldozati szerepet, és miért vagyunk hajlamosak elfelejteni azt, amit mások értünk tettek? No és feltehetjük mi is a kérdést magunknak: vajon mi, már a NATO és az Európai Unió részeként mindig megsegítjük-e a bajbajutott népeket, és kellően befogadók vagyunk-e a zsarnokságok elől menekülőkkel?

Lőrinc László

2013. november 12.

http://www.tenyleg.com/index.php?action=recordView&type=places&category_id=3115&id=418426


----------



## Császár István (2017 December 1)

Tisztelt Olvasók!

Császár István vagyok, 58 éves - sem nem régész, sem nem történész. Ez év elején prekoncepció nélkül olvastam Paál Zoltán Arvisura című könyvét, ami annyira fellelkesített, hogy rögvest visszafejtettem belőle annak az ősi civilizációnak a helyét, ahová a jégkorszak csúcsán menekült sok eurázsiai törzs. Egy óriási problémám van, pénzügyileg lehetetlen eljutnom arra a helyszínre.

Paál Zoltán - Arvisura - igazszólás: mondák, regék, népi hagyományok a palóc kézművesek világából I-II (1997 -1998 Budapest Püski Kiadó Kft. ISBN: 963-9040-65-7) (A későbbi második (a hrmadik kiadás ugyanaz mint a második) kiadás bővítve több levélrészlettel)

Paál Zoltán élete (Ózdi könyvtár) - http://www.vkozd.hu/images/pzmk.pdf

Paál Zoltán Arvisurájának 1970-es évekbeli nyers, rövid, szkennelt változata:
- https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7O-CnjVRr-ETGU4SG1FZFM2UlU/view?usp=sharing

Mi is az az Arvisura? Ordoszban kezdték írni az itt megalakuló Hun Törzsszövetség rovói 4.040 BC-ben. Ebben szerepelnek visszaemlékezések (régi táblák olvasatai alapján) erre az ősi civilizációra (Ataiszra).

Az Arvisura: László Gyula szerint "mese", az MTA ez évben nekem írt válaszlevelében "szépirodalmi mű"-ként szerepel - mindkettő megállapítás legfőbb oka, hogy nincs hiteles forrása (Paál Zoltán közlése szerint a manysi földön készült másolatokat amit megkapott "Turától", a fordítás után meg kellett semmisítenie).

Jelen pillanatban nincs a mű hoax, azaz kitalált jellege sem bizonyítva. Viszont rengeteg mém kering róla. Jómagam az Arvisura korai részeit tanulmányoztam alaposan, valamint azokat amik a régi civilizációra emlékezik. Bizony a mémek többsége egyszerű tájékozatlanságból született, általában 50-100 oldal elolvasását ismerték el a szerzőik is. Egyet emelek ki, amit bővebben kifejtek:

A "szíriuszi emberek" - ez még Paál Zoltánt is megtévesztette, pedig ő maga fordítja le több helyen is, hogy Szíriusz Kaltes asszony fia ( 143(B). Arvisura ). Ménes földjén pedig nem Kaltes asszonyt tisztelték, hanem már a fiát Szíriuszt. Azért tisztelték őket, mert ők a képírás megalkotói, és a beavatottjaik kisérték a jégkorszakban a törzseket délre, a szűkülő élettér miatti "szükségszerűvé vált embervadászat és emberevés" elől. A "szíriuszi emberek" kifejezés azokat takarja, akik erről a magasabb fejlettségű civilizációból érkeztek.

Kaltes asszony és Szíriusz aztán évezredek múltán már mitológiai személlyé vált, akárcsak Ardvisura Anyahita. Így Kaltes asszony mint Élet-Anya jelenik meg a Tórem mitológiában, aki Sis-Tórem 6 eldobott golyóján életet hoz létre. A golyó/bolygó összekeveredés pedig visszaköszön később maguktól azoktól az Arvisura rovóktól is, akik a több ezer éves történelemnek csak néhány szeletét olvasták el, így ők maguk is tévedésbe estek.

Szívesen válaszolok bármely hasonló mémes dologra, ugyanis annyira az Arvisura hatása alá kerültem, hogy jómagamat csak az nyugtatja meg, hogy végre kiderüljön IGAZ-e vagy HAMIS-e az Arvisura.

Az év eleje óta írtam vagy 100 helyre MTA, Elnöki Hivatal, ELTE, Magyar Nemzeti Múzeum, UNESCO stb. - a felvetéseimre vagy hallgatás vagy a "mese" jelző köszönt vissza. SENKI nem kötött bele abba, amit leírtam - mintha az érvek levegőneműek lennének. Elég kiborító, amikor érvelésre néma csend a válasz. Sajnos nem vagyok vagyonos ember, hogy magam kutassam a helyszínt.

Szóval Ataisz helyének visszafejtése, amit bárki megtehetett volna eddig, ugyanis akárhogy számolom összeségében a könyvben 6-8 oldalnál több nem foglalkozik Ataisz földrajzával. Főleg az első Arvisurákban, és a 145. "Kuszkó földjéről" visszakerült Arvisurában találhatunk leírást a hegyek, folyók elhelyezkedésére, itt megemlítésre kerülnek a hegyek magassági adatai is.

Röviden összefoglalva:
- pontosan annyi hegy van (se több, se kevesebb),
- pontosan olyan pozicióban,
- pont olyan magasság adatokkal,
mint az indonéziai Natuna és Anambas szigeteken és környékén. Ez a helyszín tökéletesen megfelel azon leírásnak is, hogy a jégkorszakban emelkedett ki és a felmelegedéskor újra a víz alá került. Ezt a területet Sundalandnak nevezik (Indokína, a három nagy indonéz sziget Borneó, Szumátra és Jáva, valamint a maláj félsziget - valamint az ezek közti néhány ezer évre előbukkanó 1 millió négyzetkilométernyi sík vidék).

Sundaland a jégkorszakban, és az összehasonlítás ( az Arvisurában nincsenek égtájak megadva Ataisz belső földrajzi leírásánál) a Google map és az Arvisura adatai között, a szöveg az 1970-es évekbeli Arvisura változatból van.
-



https://drive.google.com/file/d/1m153OdJb4gZvMF_HadYz4wT2510otRwY/view?usp=sharing
-



https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7O-CnjVRr-ERWN4Q0lOeEtDZ0E/view?usp=sharing

A National Geographic óceánfenéki térképei, és a térség legelismertebb kutatójának Peter Bellwoodnak Sundalanddel foglalkozó jégkorszaki élővilág és geológiai leírása is alapot adnak a feltételezésemnek.

Ezeken a szigetcsoportokon több érdekes kőalakzat található, amiket még nem kutattak (kapcsolatba léptem Gunung Padang egyik vezető feltárójával Danny Hilman Natawidjajával, aki nem tudott róla, hogy ezeket a kőalakzatokat vizsgálták-e valaha. Tervbe vett, hogy oda utazik "valamikor" - ami elég tág fogalom időben, konkrét időpontot sajnos nem írt).

Mik ezek a kőalakzatok? Natuna sziget tengerpartján 3 kőkert található, az egyik most turistalátványosság (Alif Stone Park). Az Arvisura szerint legalább két szentélyt emeltek Bu-Murtnak a vöröshasú Cethalnak a Bálvány-hegy melletti Kosztroma városa felett, ugyanis a Cethalhoz kötötték a szárazföldek kiemelkedését és eltűnését okozó erőket.

Batu Sindu (délen - domb van a közelben)
- 
Alif Stone Park (középen - nincs domb a közelben)
- 
Batu Bersantai (a neve kérdőjeles, északon - nincs domb a közelben)
- 
Magán a Bálvány hegyen (Ranai hegy a Natuna szigeten) először a 24 istenségnek, majd a Napnak, Holdnak, Villámnak, Szivárványnak, a Négy Égtáj Csillagainak és a Nagytanácsnak emeltek szentélyeket. Sajnos ezekről még kevesebb fotó van, mert már szinte hegymászó tudás kell a felkapaszkodáshoz.

Mindenesetre az egyik gigászian magas kő alapzata, és az amerikai Tizer Dolmen talapzata erős hasonlóságot mutat (akár a Villám-Tórem szentélye/bálványa is lehet)
-



https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7O-CnjVRr-EMjI2XzQ5T0lHRFk/view?usp=sharing
Két másik érdekes sziklaforma (a sziklaformák nem nagyon látszanak egy magas hegytetőn több millió éve az időjárásnak kitett köveknek, más biztosan természetes gránitformák sokkal erodáltabb formákat mutatnak):
-



https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NL1jBoQk8-h8WwIqz4xwvQBm78lO1Ea0/view?usp=sharing
-



https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fFyFbTsw2CvTwNPYY0s0GC3jdV_sGZov/view?usp=sharing

Az eredeti fotók helye (4 oldalas nagy felbontású képgaléria):
- http://www.gunungbagging.com/ranai/nggallery/thumbnails/page/2

Nyilván logikusan gondolkozva, lehet, hogy egy létező helyszínre lett ráhúzva az Arvisura Ataisz leírása. De többek közt a kőalakzatok vizsgálata eldöntheti a kérdést.

Visszafejtettem. Élő embert nem találtam még a száznál is több régész közt, aki érdemben foglalkozott volna azzal a ténnyel, hogy bizonyítható az Arvisura - megvan a helyszín, csak oda kell utazni.

Néhány más mellbevágó hipotézisem a könyv szövege alapján:
- https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Szerkesztő:Ljerk/próbalap
(itt több forrás fel van tüntetve, Peter Bellwod, óceánfenéki térképek)

Az Arvisura belső logikája miatt (több ezer éven keresztül írta több száz különböző rovó) érdekes, de teljesen érthető módon, rengeteg belső ellentmondás van - ilyen a 4.040 BC-t megelőző korszak időrendje is. Ezt itt tömören elemzem rossz angolságommal, mivel csak indonéz kutató érdeklődött az Arvisura iránt (itt gyűjtöttem össze Ataisz földrajzával kapcsolatos visszaemlékezések eredményét is egy térképben):
- https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7O-CnjVRr-EclFGMjhjR3BDNHM/view?usp=sharing

Két írásom 12 nappal az Arvisura olvasása után született, az erősen szubjektív magyar elemzésem, illetve rossz angolsággal írt levelem az indonéz nagykövetnek (a térképeken több hiba is van, Malaysia szerepel Indonézia helyett, Béla Buda helyett):
- https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7O-CnjVRr-ESmUwRjg3QW94Mzg/view?usp=sharing
- https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7O-CnjVRr-EUTR3U094c3Y1RWM/view?usp=sharing

Először egyébként még az 1800-as években Jáva angol alkormányzója fogalmazta meg, hogy ez a hely, azaz Sundaland megyegyezhet a régi történetírók által leírt Atlantisszal. Azóta többen is erre a következtetésre jutottak, közte Dhani Irwanto is (kérésemre ő készítette az időrendet elemző ismertetőmben levő két Sundaland térképet, a tenger vízmagasságának, így Sundaland partvonalának helyes ábrázolásával).
Dhani Irwanto több ókori mű elemzése alapján gondolta ugyanazt mint én az Arvisura adatainak visszafejtése után, hogy Sundalanden egy ősi civilizáció volt (ő a keleti oldalon levő területet emelte ki, mint lehetséges központi részt):
- https://atlantisjavasea.com/2015/09/29/sundaland/
- 
Rácz Lehel az indonéziai szigetvilágban, az egyenlítőtől délre egy lovas társadalmat talált (Sumba, Lombok, Tenggara Barat szigetek):
- magyar nevek,
- lóháton szarvas üldözés (képen ábrázolva),
- bográcsban főtt csirke,
- állatáldozatok, sámán szertartással,
- kettős kereszt,
- megalitikus építkezési hagyomány (ennek külön szakirodalma van).

A lehetséges indonéziai kapcsolatról a wikin levő jegyzet kiegészítéseként egy másik videó Rácz Leheltől:
- 
Tisztában vagyok, mint írtam, hogy mit fejtettem vissza (a bizonyítékot az Arvisura igazolására) - az Arvisura ha IGAZ, az emberiség ősi tudásához vezet minket vissza, Paál Zoltán több mint 30 évig fordította és több ezer oldal még kiadatlan belőle. Valamint ez csak a Hun Törzsszövetség krónikája, az Élet Templomának anyagait, amik még képírással készültek agyagtáblára, nem fedték fel.

Kérem, hogy segítsenek bizonyságra jutni az Arvisura kapcsán.

Akár olyan formában, hogy ellátogatnak Natuna szigetére és nem átlagos turistaként, hanem "régész" szemmel készítenek fényképeket a tengerparti kőkertekről vagy Ranai hegyének sziklaalakzatairól (ez utóbbihoz a cikkben közölt útinapló alapján jó hegymászó képességek is kellenek).

Például erről a két (4 oldalas képgalériából) kőről, egyrészt bevésések lehetnek a kövön, másrészt a hármasfog vagy fésű alakzat is érdekes.
- https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qD29pJz198CzfrBQ0e4_wSKSvx6fMiOx/view?usp=sharing
-



https://drive.google.com/file/d/1c8Y9yun0tAHDTOviExDg2ZgD-W7NtUqY/view?usp=sharing

Esetlegesen olyan formában, hogy mecénásként felkérnek egy-egy prekoncepció nélküli régészt, geológust akiket egy-egy videós, szervező társaságában 3-6 napra kiutaztatnának Natuna szigetére.

Mi volt a lelkesedésem oka, hogy visszafejtettem a helyet? Családunkat a régi és a mostani rendszerben is kifosztották, mivel a bíróságok nem voltak a helyzet magaslatán - az Arvisura olyan képet vázolt fel Ataisz és a Hun Törzsszövetség aranykorából, hogy a vezetők kiválasztásában csak és kizárólag a rátermettég számított. Azaz nem a pénz, nem az öröklés, nem a média felé mutatott szép arc - hanem csak a rátermettség (fizikai és szellemi téren egyaránt) számított.

_"Az összetett versenyben a gyermekeknek 3, a Női-istenséges törzsnek 4, a Férfi-istenséges törzsnek pedig 5 napon át kellett versengeniük. Azonban ha a sámán és tárkány képzősök is versengtek, akkor a nőknek is mind az 5 napon helyt kellett állniuk. Sok esetben a nők lettek a győztesek, mivel lóápolásban és szellemi vetélkedésben kiválóak voltak. Az akadályversenyeken minden akadálynál megfigyelők álltak és jegyezték az eséseket. A hosszútávú versenyeken a kabarok a Kékleny hegységbeli Ruda-Tórem kegyhelyétől indultak és az Ildu városrészbe futottak be. A szellemi vetélkedést az istenségek és a tudományok ismeretéből rendezték. A versengőknek még csillagvizsgálattal is kellett foglalkozniuk. A rege- és mondavilággal is tisztában kellett lenniük. "_ 1(B).Arvisura

Üdvözlettel: Császár István (2017. december 01.)

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/istvan.csaszar.543
Magyarország, Budapest


----------



## repavary (2017 December 22)

Régi várképek (A Magyar Nemzeti Múzeum történeti emlékei)
Írta Rózsa György (1959)





[HIDE-THANKS]https://mega.nz/#!0WBmEaAI!bG-cPPevD4PD2mSqUYEhobNGbdPPSl4etCWdyhnBSWM[/HIDE-THANKS]

Régi magyar csataképek - Rózsa György (1959)





[HIDE-THANKS]https://mega.nz/#!4fZygLKR!cQMYkHCU2GemF4yxbjVn-6IlrDLOy-ckBPZyt6QbiZ8[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## jeszenakjanos (2018 Január 18)

A kötetben szerepel: 
– a besenyő név elmélete és valósága, 
– vallási küzdelmek, 
– Kazária segédnépe, 
– törzsi megtelepülés az Etelközben, 
– Turák és Kegen testvérharca, 
– a besenyő rovásírás, 
– a magyarföldi besenyők, 
– a kalizok vallása 
– és más érdekes témák.


----------



## jeszenakjanos (2018 Január 19)

Nemeskürty István - Magyar századok





Gondolatforgácsaimat egy engem évtizedek óta kínzó, ám megoldani nem sikerült kérdés köré csoportosítottam: miért szűnt meg a regnum, a magyar állam 1541-ben, bár a nemzetet a közakarat a nyelv segítségével fenntartotta, sőt koronként fel is virágoztatta? Noha a honfoglaláskor egy nemzetség tagjaiból nemzett népességet tekintettek nemzetnek, a viszonylag hamar egybeolvadt törzsek, általánossá terjed vén köztük a magyar nyelv és az abból fakadó gondolkodásmód, a regnum lakóit mind a nemzet tagjainak ismerték el, akkor is, ha később fogadták be vagy telepítették őket: például a ma németnek, olasznak, szlávnak, arabnak, töröknek, kunnak, besenyőnek nevezett népcsoportokat. Ez akkor is igaz, ha a nemesség hajlamos volt önmagát, főleg országgyűlések alkalmából, a nemzet kiváltságos tagjának tekinteni. Csakhogy a nemesség ősei már Szent István óta szomszéd népek leszármazottai voltak! 
Különösen nyugtalanító kérdés, hogy az 1920-ban újjáalakult magyar állam a kezdeti, másfél évtizedes eredményes önépítés és önszervezés után miért szolgáltatta ki magát feltétel nélkül egy nála erősebb, átmenetileg sikeres hatalomnak, miért vált annak fegyveres szövetségesévé két világbirodalom (Szovjetunió, USA) ellenében? A háborús vereség pillanataiban miért nem igyekezett kibújni a hurokból, mint ugyanakkor mások, például Románia? Vagy ha az akkori kormány, ügyetlenül ugyan, de igyekezett, miért ragaszkodott mégis a nemzet, az országlakosság a vesztes, hűtlen, Hitler vezette „náci” Németországhoz, vállalva a pusztulást és a büntetést? 
1989-től kezdve pedig miért nem sikerül a nemzet államának ténylegesen, egységesen kormányzott országgá válnia? Botrány botrányt követ. 
Hová jutottunk? Önhibánkból, de miért? 
A végső válasz író és olvasó együttgondolkodásából születhet meg.


----------



## jeszenakjanos (2018 Január 19)

Ungváry Krisztián - Magyarország története a második világháborúban






A kötet végigkíséri az ország történetét a hadba lépéstől a 2. magyar hadsereg frontra küldéséig és megsemmisüléséig, bemutatja a magyar–német viszonyt és az ország be-kapcsolódását a háborúba a németek oldalán, a német megszállást, a hadműveleteket és az ország hadszíntérré válását, Horthy kiugrási kísérletét, a nyilas uralmat, majd a szovjet csapatok ellentámadását.


----------



## jeszenakjanos (2018 Január 19)

Závada Pál - Egy piaci nap





Mi vihet arra embereket, hogy bandába verődve rátámadjanak másokra? Miféle helyzetben mely beidegződések válthatják ki egy utcai csődületből a vérszomjas ragadozók ösztönét? Egy falusi piac népségéből kik és hogyan verődnek össze, hogy rátámadjanak saját szomszédaikra – olyanokra, akiket nemrég elpusztítani hurcoltak el, de kivételesen megmenekültek? Hogy kerülhet valaki lincselők közé? 
Závada Pál új regénye a háborút és a vészkorszakot követő magyarországi antiszemita pogromok és tömeghisztériák nyomába ered. 1946 májusában valamelyik nagykunsági község hetipiacán asszonyok vesznek üldözőbe, majd kínoznak halálra egy zsidó tojáskereskedőt – ennek lesz tanúja az elbeszélő, egy tanár felesége. Az öldöklő tömegindulat futótűzként terjed, nem kímél nőket, öregeket és gyerekeket sem. A regény elbeszélőjének emlékeiben a véres piaci nap, illetve a felelősségrevonás eseményei párhuzamosan tárulnak föl, hogy más és más módon tanúsítsák végzetesen eltorzult, olykor mégis meglepően kapcsolódó emberi viszonyainkat.


----------



## jeszenakjanos (2018 Január 19)

Yves de Daruvár - Trianoni magyar sors





Azok után, hogy a második világháborúban bebizonyítottam hűségemet Franciaország iránt, kötelességemnek éreztem, hogy honfitársaim elé tárjam az első világháború győzteseinek hitvány cselekedeteit.


----------



## repavary (2018 November 2)

Akkor itt van megint:
*LENGYEL DÉNES - Magyar mondák a török világból és a kuruc korból*
[HIDE-THANKS]https://mega.nz/#!AC4UhAQC!qAgx884F4IJ5T3n0Vbvl0RLIAG3D5UUC0alT8eQVV48[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## Marcos1969 (2019 Január 31)

*MAGYARORSZÁG VÁRMEGYÉI ÉS VÁROSAI






*
http://mek.oszk.hu/09500/09536/html...ox-8X0ddWGriFjkaZfqXchz02ojbDZLdwk7-bQXDMIVOc


----------

